# Tipps für einen "einsteiger"



## audiocrush (22. August 2010)

*Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Ich weiß es ist eigentlich ein dämlicher name für so einen thread, aber irgendwie passte es zum thema.

Ich war schon immer seit ich aus der Grundschule raus bin fasziniert von Waküs 
Ich hab mir ja nun auch einen wassergekühlten PC zusammengekloppt und hab dabei auch schon so die ein oder andere Erfahrung gesammelt.
Ich hab mir hier Ratschläge eingeholt und auch den kompletten wakü FAQ durchgelesen.

Nun frage ich mich aber dennoch:
Irgendwie waren manche antworten auf meine fragen im forum etwas widersprüchlich zu den aussagen im faq... und das hat mich teilweise ein wenig verwirrt... ich muss dazu sagen auf die foren antworten hab ich mehr gehört als auf den faq.. was sich auch durchaus als sinnvoll erwiesen hat.

Doch nun meine eigentliche Frage:
Gibt es auch so ein paar "underground" tips?
So dinge die nicht überall stehn?
Weil ich bin schon sehr häufig am überlegen ob man wakü technisch nicht noch ein paar schritte weiter gehn kann als das was man so generell kaufen kann. (und dabei meine ich nicht nur so sachen wie: Boaa imba wakü mithilfe eines kühlers von einem Sprinter oder so..^^)

Fänd es mal interessant von euch zu hören was ihr euch so zu dem thema durch den kopf habt gehen lassen :]

greetz joe


----------



## MetallSimon (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Wenn man mal hier im Forum schaut,findet man schon interessante Dinge wie den Fussbodenradi oder Radis die außen am Haus angebracht sind.Aber was genau willste jez wissen?


----------



## empty (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Klar man kann auch den Radi in einen Kühlschrank einbauen ....

Nein aber mal ganz im Ernst. Es gibt so einen Club von Hardecore Casemoddern und Moderatoren aber wenn es solche geheimen Tipps geben würde, würde keiner darüber reden. Denn die Erste Regel des Clubs heisst, es wird nicht über den Club geredet.
Mich haben sie abgelehnt darum darf ich darüber reden


----------



## audiocrush (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

ich wollte prinzipiell ne interessante diskussion anregen 
nja nicht nur
ich brauch einfach mal einige ideen... wie würden z.B. andere denken wenn ich sage ich will einen möglichst kompaktes gerät schaffen, welches einen kühlschrank kompressor behinhaltet, natürlich den radiator des kühlschranks (bzw wenn ich sowas finde auch einen sehr kleinen der dem druck des kompressors standhält) und einem plattenwärmetauscher. dann lasse ich einfach die kühlflüssigkeit meines pc durch den plattenwärmetauscher meines kühlaggregats fließen (welches sich draußen befindet weils mich hier drinne mit seinem gebrumme nur nerven würde^^)
was aber wenn das teil mal ausfällt.. und inwiefern sind die dinger dauerlauf geeignet.. und wie gut umsetzbar ist sowas überhaupt
kann ich das überhaupt selbst basteln?
oder sollte ich doch lieber zu fertigen lösungen greifen?
ich bastle aber gerne 
usw... zu sowas wollte ich was hören^^
und wenn jeder so eine idee hat entspringt dem ganzen vielleicht sogar was neues :]

@empty
mit underground tipps meinte ich eig solche erlebnisse die man selbst für völlig irrelevant hält, die anderen aber enorm weiter helfen könnten^^
sowas hab ich häufig.. wie z.B. als mein pc nich anging und ich dachte er wäre kaputt.. dabei war blos der reset knopf von meinem nigel nagel neuen haf-x kaputt


----------



## Ossiracer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sein Wasserbett als Radiator umgebaut... Schlafen tut er immernoch drauf, und die ganze Sache funktioniert auch ziemlich gut...


----------



## empty (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Also selber Basteln wird tendenziell schwierig und auch teurer als wenn du dir ein Chiller (so heissen die) kaufst. Zumal das Kühlmittel FCKW Frei sein muss und du mühe hast dieses Kühlmittel zu erhalten bzw in dein Gerät einzubauen. 

Wir geben hier alle, das beste aus unserer Erfahrung, es gäbe kein Grund etwas zurückzuhalten.


----------



## hydro (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Hätte ich irgendwie bedenken, dass wenn ich mich ins Bett lege die Schläuche/Anschlüsse irgendwie "leiden".
Abgesehen davon, dass der PC da wirklich stationär ist, wobei man auf LAN immer ein Wasserbett dabei hätte


----------



## audiocrush (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*


das mit den wasserbett ist imba 
aber die decke und kopfkissen und so isolieren ja wieder die wärme 

@ empty

ich stells mir aber iwi doof vor wenn ich so einen chiller dann nach draußen auf den balkon stelle und es regnet mal ._.


----------



## empty (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Dann baust du dir eine Hundehütte für den Chiller


----------



## Ossiracer (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Da sin ~600l Wasser drin... soo schnell wird des ned warm...
Joa.. ist n stationärer PC.. für Lan hatter noch nen 2.


----------



## audiocrush (22. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

ja hab mir auch ein leppi mit ner 5850 jetz geholt (mein geheimtipp im übrigen  bei cyberport für 749 euro von acer mit 17" display.. perfekt für lanpartys und daheim mein pc  also der wird auch stationär bleiben 
ist halt nur kacke.. wenn man sich auf son bett legt übt man schon einiges an druck auf die komponenten in der wakü aus 
ich wiege 70 kilo... + die 600 kilo vom wasserbettwasser... ist shcon happig... die decken und kissen.. *pew* der hat qualität gekauf was die wasserkühler angeht würde ich sagen 

nja.. mit dieser chiller geschichte würde ich aber erst noch warten.. wer weiß ob ich ihn dann in meiner ersten wohnung überhaupt irgendwie nach draußen stellen kann  

aber es wäre mal interessant zu wissen was es noch für methoden gibt.. ausser die klassische lukü, wakü oder kompressortechnik... ich zähle peltier kühlung bewusst nich dazu weil sie meiner meinung nach verdammter unsinn ist weil man da A nur energie reinsteckt um am ende nochmehr kühlen zu müssen und weil sie B nur ineffiziente stromfresser sind 
es muss doch noch andere methoden geben... bong-kühler zum beispiel.. aber die sind mir etwas zu groß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Bezüglich Wasserbett:
Das Gesamtgewicht des Wassers spielt keine Rolle, nur die Höhe. Dazu kommt der Druck, den der Schläfer ausübt. Aber ich schätze mal, dass man da mit Archimedes weiter kommt: Er sinkt so weit ein, bis er vom Wasser getragen wird. Die Oberseite verhindert zwar, dass das so tief ist, wie wenn er sich direkt ins Wasser legen würde - aber die Kräfte müssten das gleiche sein. Da ein Mensch gerade so schwimmt, müssten die auftretenden Drücke also in etwas dem Druck einer Wassersäule "bis auf Höhe Bauchnabel" (bei Rückenschläfern) entsprechen - im Worst Case vielleicht 1m bis zum tiefsten Kühler. Eine DDC+ dürfte in einem einigermaßen restriktiven Kreislauf ähnliches aufbauen.

Bezüglich alternativer Verfahren:
Alles, was unter Raumtemperatur geht -Pelztier, Kompressor, Adsorber- wäre im Extremkühlbereich zu Hause. (und, um es kurz zu machen in Reihenfolge der Nennung: zu hoher Stromverbrauch, zu laut, noch nicht für PCs getestet und mit Strom als Wärmequelle vermutlich auch zu hungrig, erst recht wenns wirklich kalt werden soll)
Im Wakübereich selbst gab es imho seit den ersten Düsenkühlern zu Beginn dieses Jahrzehnts keinerlei revolutionäre Neuerungen. Im Radiatorenbau gabs die außerhalb des Wakübereiches ~ seit Beginn des letzten Jahrhunderts (und länger) nicht mehr. Bei Schläuchen&Co gibt es nichts zu verbessern. Bei Kühlern werden eigentlich alle Aspekte der Physik abgeackert, da würde ich höchstens nur durch Strömungsgünstigere Optimierung größere Sprünge erwarten, alles andere läuft auf immer feinere Fertigung hinaus (so oder so braucht man Maschienen, die der Privatmann nicht hat). Bleiben noch Pumpen. Da warte ich darauf, dass mal jemand Drehkolbenpumpen einsetzt, aber sensationelles würden auch die nicht bringen.

P.S.:
Wenn sich wiederholt wiedersprüchliche Angaben zum Guide in Foren finden, bitte im Guide-Thread anmerken. Vielleicht gilt es ja, etwas zu korrigieren. Ich bin dickköpfig aber nicht unfehlbar.


----------



## audiocrush (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

@ruyvens post scriptum
find ich gut^^

hmm drehkolbenpumpen ._.
alles was ich dazu sagen kann ist abartig und teuer.. die fiecher können scheinbar sehr hohe drücke erzeugen und auch ne gewaltige fördermenge aufweisen... (ich mein klar.. kommt immer auf die größe an) in der feuerwehr haben wir auch eine mobile drehkolbenpumpe gehabt.
Ich stell mir das ganze auch relativ leise vor.. man braucht nur nen bürstenlosen antriebsmotor der nicht mit sovielen rpms dreht und ein getriebe.. das ganze unter öl und das ding sollte unhörbar leise sein (naja.. zumindest nahezu^^)

aber stellen wir uns mal ne andere frage.. warum gibts das dann nicht schon längst?  (hätte ich ne cnc maschine oder zugang zu einer würde ich mir so ein ding selbst bauen.. die mist dinger sind nämlich abartig teuer ._. oder ich google nach den falschen begriffen xD)


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Ne Verdrängerpumpe (egal welcher Bauart) würde nur dann etwas bringen, wenn der restliche Kreislauf grundlegend darauf ausgelegt würde. Dafür müsste man extrem restriktive Kühler einsetzen, damit der Druck überhaupt aufgebaut werden kann. Derartige Kühler sind jedoch für flächige zu kühlenden Bauteilen wie Chips nicht einfach zu bewerkstelligen. Zudem kann bei sehr hohen Wasserdrücken Erosion bereits eine Rolle spielen, was effiziente filigrane Kühlstrukturen evtl. unmöglich macht. In jedem Fall sollte das Wasser dabei frei von Schwebstoffen gehalten werden.
Zudem müssten Verschlauchung und Dichtungen druckfest ausgelegt werden. Die Wirkung beschränkt sich dabei aber ausschließlich auf die Optimierung des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den Kühlern. Der theoretisch erreichbare Vorteil gegenüber herkömmlichen Setups mit Kreiselpumpen beläuft sich dabei auf wenige °K. Zudem können auch Verdrängerpumpen je nach Bauart teils erhebliche Abwärmemengen in den Kreislauf einbringen und den Effekt somit deutlich schmälern bzw. noch aufwändigere Rückkühlung nötig machen.

Im Wesentlichen bleibt der Hauptknackpunkt, um mit den Temperaturen nennenswert runter zu kommen, aber der, dass eine Wakü ohne Kompressor (als Chiller ausgeführt), TEC (direkt oder als Peltier-Booster), Adsorber oder Sterlingmotor eine passive Kühlung darstellt und die Umgebungstemperatur damit das ultimative untere Limit für die Kühlmitteltemperatur darstellt. Wenn man diesem Grenzwert durch entsprechende Radiotorfläche und/oder ausreichend erzwungene Konvektion (sprich Belüftung) bereits sehr nahe kommt, bleibt neben den unvermeidlichen, und unter einigermaßen wirtschaftlichen Aspekten voll ausgereizten, Wärmewiderständen von Radiator und Kühlern nur die Optimierung der Wärmeübergänge in selbigen. 

Den Wärmeübergang am Kühler noch weiter auszureizen hat aber allenfalls kosmetischen Charakter, da die zwei, drei - vllt. vier °K die sich da durch noch höhere Turbulenzgrade noch heraus holen lassen das Kraut nicht fett machen. 
Beim Radiator limitiert der Wärmeübergang zur Luft, was nur mit mehr Durchsatz und damit lauterer Geräuschkulisse zu verbessern ist. Alternativ erhöht man halt die Fläche, um bei angenehmer Geräuschkulisse nahe an RT zu kommen.

Alles in allem muss man sagen, dass man ohne aktive Kühlung des Kühlmediums (also mit aktivem und i. d. R. hohem Energieeinsatz) nichts wirklich Relevantes mehr bei der Kühlleistung einer HighEnd-Wakü optimieren kann. Die wenigen °K die man vom Niveau einer ordentlich dimensionierten Wakü aus noch durch Optimierung der Wärmeübergänge, unter Verlust aller Vorteile einer Wakü, heraus holen kann, haben keinen nennenswerten Effekt auf OC-Verhalten und Lebensdauer und sind somit sinnbefreit.

Wenn du dein Ziel von wirklich niedrigen Temperaturen im Sinne von effektivem Nutzen hinsichtlich OC (und nur da ist ein zählbarer "Nutzen" vorhanden) erreichen willst, bleibt dir nur die Möglichkeit auf aktive Kühlungsmethoden umzusteigen. Wenn dabei die Wakü prinzipiell erhalten bleiben soll, ist der goldene Weg ein Chiller auf Kompressor-, Adsorber- oder Sterlingmotorbasis. Peltier-Booster haben einen schlechten Wirkungsgrad und sind nur sinnvoll (aber dennoch extrem ineffizient) einsetzbar wenn mehrere Elemente geringer Leistung parallel mit einer sehr leistungsfähigen Wakü-Rückkühlung zum Einsatz kommen. Direktkühlung per Peltier-Element und Wakü als Rückkühlung führt bei sehr hohem Stromverbrauch zu schlechteren Ergebnissen als sie ein sparsamerer Chiller egal mit welcher Wärmepumpe erreichen würde. 

Limit ist bei Chillern der Gefrierpunkt des Kühlmediums, der sich mit Frostschutz auch etwas unter Null °C senken lässt. Allerdings steigt dann die Viskosität enorm, was der Pumpe zu schaffen macht. Je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit und Raumtemperatur hat man im Übrigen bei all diesen aktiven Kühlungen bereits mehr oder weniger Probleme mit Kondenswasser . 

Bei Peltiers ist die erreichbare Temperatur durch die maximale Temperaturdifferenz des Elements und damit durch die Effektivität der Rückkühlung limitiert. Elemente mit mehr als 50W sind kaum zu niedrigeren Coldplate-Temps als -30°C im Leerlauf (das heißt ohne Wärmequelle) zu bewegen. Unter Last ist mir keine TEC-Kühlung bekannt die eine CPU drastisch unter RT gebracht hätte. Bei leistungstärkeren TECs ist mit Wakü als Rückkühlung btw überhaupt kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen. Unter günstigen Bedingungen, das heißt wenig Abwärme der Hardware und gute Rückkühlung von mehreren parallelen leistungsschwachen TECs, lässt sich die Kühlmitteltemperatur aber per Peltierbooster um einige Grad absenken. Damit wäre es unter sehr hohem finanziellen und Energieeinsatz möglich eine relativ leise Kühlung zu bauen die eine kleine CPU auf auf Raumtemperatur oder ein wenig darunter kühlen könnte. Verglichen mit herkömmlichen Chillern ist das aber der wesentlich unwirtschaftlicher und energieverschwenderischer und würde ein Wakü erfordern die ca. die doppelte oder mehr Kühlfläche hätte, als man sie normalerweise für dieses System einsetzen würde. 

Der nächste Schritt wäre eine direkte Phasenwechselkühlung im Sinne einer handelsüblichen Kompressorkühlung oder einer Kokü-Kaskade mit zwei oder mehr Stufen. Mit Letzterer lassen sich dann bereits Temperaturen ähnlich wie unter Trockeneis über längere Zeit aber natürlich unter sehr hohem Energieaufwand und hoher Lautstärke aufrecht erhalten.

Wenn wirklich drastische OC-Verbesserungen erreicht werden sollen bleibt nur der Weg zu den extremen Tieftemperaturkühlungen von Trockeneis über flüssigen Stickstoff bis hin zu flüssigem Helium - Coldbug, Materialermüdung und extreme Kosten inbegriffen . Für den 24/7-Einsatz btw völlig illusorisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



audiocrush schrieb:


> hmm drehkolbenpumpen ._.
> alles was ich dazu sagen kann ist abartig und teuer.. die fiecher können scheinbar sehr hohe drücke erzeugen und auch ne gewaltige fördermenge aufweisen... (ich mein klar.. kommt immer auf die größe an) in der feuerwehr haben wir auch eine mobile drehkolbenpumpe gehabt.
> Ich stell mir das ganze auch relativ leise vor.. man braucht nur nen bürstenlosen antriebsmotor der nicht mit sovielen rpms dreht und ein getriebe.. das ganze unter öl und das ding sollte unhörbar leise sein (naja.. zumindest nahezu^^)
> 
> aber stellen wir uns mal ne andere frage.. warum gibts das dann nicht schon längst?  (hätte ich ne cnc maschine oder zugang zu einer würde ich mir so ein ding selbst bauen.. die mist dinger sind nämlich abartig teuer ._. oder ich google nach den falschen begriffen xD)



Teuer ist möglich - hohe Fördermenge nicht, da sind sie vergleichbaren Kreiselpumpen deutlich unterlegen. Aber sie können eben sehr hohe Drücke aufbauen und abgesehen von der Synchronisation haben sie keine zusätzlichen Geräuschquellen im Vergleich zu einer Kreiselpumpe 



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ne Verdrängerpumpe (egal welcher Bauart) würde nur dann etwas bringen, wenn der restliche Kreislauf grundlegend darauf ausgelegt würde. Dafür müsste man extrem restriktive Kühler einsetzen, damit der Druck überhaupt aufgebaut werden kann. Derartige Kühler sind jedoch für flächige zu kühlenden Bauteilen wie Chips nicht einfach zu bewerkstelligen.



Diverse Düsen- und Mikrokanalkühler der Vergangenheit geben eigentlich gute Beispiele. In einer aktuellen Wasserkühlung ist der Wärmeübergang DIE-Wasser mit deltaT in der Größenordnung von 15-40K (je nach dem, wieviel man den Sensoren traut) jedenfalls der Posten, an dem sich Optimierung am ehesten lohnt - und dazu braucht man bessere Übergänge und die Möglichkeit, die Leistung auf kleinere Flächen zu konzentrieren (im Endstadium integrierte Mikrostruktur im Silizium, wie mal von IBM vorgestellt) . Bei Radiatoren kann man höchstens Platz sparen.



> Zudem kann bei sehr hohen Wasserdrücken Erosion bereits eine Rolle spielen, was effiziente filigrane Kühlstrukturen evtl. unmöglich macht. In jedem Fall sollte das Wasser dabei frei von Schwebstoffen gehalten werden.
> Zudem müssten Verschlauchung und Dichtungen druckfest ausgelegt werden.



Die gängigen Anschlüsse aus der Pneumatik wären bereits für 5bar Druck zugelassen, Schwebstoffe gilt es eh zu vermeiden, Errosion sollte da noch lange nicht auftreten. Es wäre aber eine Steigerung um rund anderthalb Größenordnungen im Vergleich zu heutigen Systemen.
Wie gesagt: Muss nicht viel werden, aber man kanns mal ausprobieren.



> Die Wirkung beschränkt sich dabei aber ausschließlich auf die Optimierung des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den Kühlern.



Wenn man genug Druck hat, kann man auch in den Radiatoren mit deutlich feineren Leitungen arbeiten, dicke Radiatoren könnte durch konsequente Gegenstrom-Nutzung einen Tick zulegen,...



> Der theoretisch erreichbare Vorteil gegenüber herkömmlichen Setups mit Kreiselpumpen beläuft sich dabei auf wenige °K. Zudem können auch Verdrängerpumpen je nach Bauart teils erhebliche Abwärmemengen in den Kreislauf einbringen und den Effekt somit deutlich schmälern bzw. noch aufwändigere Rückkühlung nötig machen.



Eine Steigerung der Pumpengesamtleistung wäre sicherlich kritisch zu beobachten. Mir ging es erstmal darum, die (vertretbare) Energiemenge, die zur Zeit bereitwillig in sinnlos hohen Durchsatz investiert wird, in leichter nutzbaren Druck zu investieren. Wenn man sich die Durchflüsse viele Waküs und die Kennkurven der Pumpen anguckt, dann werden sie einfach in einem Druck/Durchflussbereich eingesetzt, in dem Kreiselpumpen nicht mehr das Optimum darstellen.



> Im Wesentlichen bleibt der Hauptknackpunkt, um mit den Temperaturen nennenswert runter zu kommen, aber der, dass eine Wakü ohne Kompressor (als Chiller ausgeführt), TEC (direkt oder als Peltier-Booster), Adsorber oder Sterlingmotor eine passive Kühlung darstellt und die Umgebungstemperatur damit das ultimative untere Limit für die Kühlmitteltemperatur darstellt.



Stirling? Die wandeln eigentlich Wärme in Bewegung um müssen dazu ein kälteres Medium aufheizen. (oder willst du ihn aktiv antreiben, so dass er als Kompressor und Radiator in einem arbeitet?)



> Beim Radiator limitiert der Wärmeübergang zur Luft, was nur mit mehr Durchsatz und damit lauterer Geräuschkulisse zu verbessern ist.



Da könnte man imho noch sehr viel durch Strömungsoptimierung rausholen (aktuelle Radiatoren kümmern sich ja 0 um die Wirkungsrichtung von Lüftern und erzeugen entsprechend ungünstige Luftströmungen und Verwirbelungen), aber der Herstellungsaufwand wäre enorm.



> Unter Last ist mir keine TEC-Kühlung bekannt die eine CPU drastisch unter RT gebracht hätte.



Ooch, da wurden mal problemlos -40 -50°C erreicht.
Allerdings zu Zeiten, als übertaktete CPUs noch keine 150-200W produzierten.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Teuer ist möglich - hohe Fördermenge nicht, da sind sie vergleichbaren Kreiselpumpen deutlich unterlegen. Aber sie können eben sehr hohe Drücke aufbauen und abgesehen von der Synchronisation haben sie keine zusätzlichen Geräuschquellen im Vergleich zu einer Kreiselpumpe


Hast du eine Schrägkolbenpumpe mit ordentlicher Leistung schon mal im Betrieb gehört. Leise ist was deutlich anderes . Es gibt aber in der Tat auch Bauformen für Verdrängerpumpen die nicht zwangsläufig laut sein müssen . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diverse Düsen- und Mikrokanalkühler der Vergangenheit geben eigentlich gute Beispiele. In einer aktuellen Wasserkühlung ist der Wärmeübergang DIE-Wasser mit deltaT in der Größenordnung von 15-40K (je nach dem, wieviel man den Sensoren traut) jedenfalls der Posten, an dem sich Optimierung am ehesten lohnt - und dazu braucht man bessere Übergänge und die Möglichkeit, die Leistung auf kleinere Flächen zu konzentrieren (im Endstadium integrierte Mikrostruktur im Silizium, wie mal von IBM vorgestellt) . Bei Radiatoren kann man höchstens Platz sparen.


Wir sind bei einigen Kühlern sogar schon im Bereich von 10K für DeltaT DIE-Wasser . Kommt aber auch ein wenig auf die Leistungsdichte der CPU bzw. des DIE-Sim an. 
Die Restriktivität mancher alter Mikrostrukturkühler geht schon in die richtige Richtung - das stimmt. Allerdings ist das zum Aufbau hoher Drücke immer noch nicht genug - sofern nicht auch ein hoher Durchsatz stattfindet. Letzteren zu steigern mündet bei Verdrängerpumpen aber relativ direkt in der Baugröße der Pumpe .
Damit, dass der Wärmeübergang im Kühler neben ein paar Optimierung bei den Radiatoren (die man aber durch Fläche kompensieren kann) sicherlich noch am meisten Potential bietet, bin ich einverstanden. Allerdings gibt es ein Dilemma bei den beiden Punkten: a) Verbesserung des Wärmeübergangs durch kleine sehr schnell angeströmte Flächen und b) Verhältnis von Heizfläche zu Wärmeübertragungsfläche. Hinzu kommt noch der, inzwischen zum Glück nicht mehr so drastische Trend zu größeren Chipflächen (insbesondere bei GPUs) . 
Die 3D-on-DIE-Kühlung von IBM ist sicherlich eine kühne Idee gewesen (ist auch schon wieder ganz schön lang her) .
Hast du btw mal die aktuelle Direkt-Wakü für Server-Blades von IBM gesehen? Sieht zwar aus wie in der letzten Bastlerbude zussmengelötet, aber technisch sind da schon einige Hinweise versteckt, wie man es besser machen könnte - auch Richtung Druck, Wärmeleitmedien etc. . 

Insgesamt beurteilen wir das Potential dieser Maßnahmen an den Kühlern aber recht unterschiedlich. Für mich erscheinen die theoretisch erreichbaren 3 bis 4K jedenfalls nicht als so relevant. Der Aufwand steht da kaum in einem guten Verhältnis zum Nutzen (sofern man den überhaupt beziffern könnte).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die gängigen Anschlüsse aus der Pneumatik wären bereits für 5bar Druck zugelassen, Schwebstoffe gilt es eh zu vermeiden, Errosion sollte da noch lange nicht auftreten. Es wäre aber eine Steigerung um rund anderthalb Größenordnungen im Vergleich zu heutigen Systemen.
> Wie gesagt: Muss nicht viel werden, aber man kanns mal ausprobieren.



Ja Erosionsprobleme gäbe es vor allem bezüglich der Korrosionsinhibitorschichten . Das Metall selbst wird erst bei extrem hohen Drücken in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 
Eine moderate Steigerung der Drucks wäre sogar noch mit Kreiselpumpen größeren Kalibers machbar . Probleme sind aber auch da wieder Lärm und Stromverbrauch/Heizleistung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man genug Druck hat, kann man auch in den Radiatoren mit deutlich feineren Leitungen arbeiten, dicke Radiatoren könnte durch konsequente Gegenstrom-Nutzung einen Tick zulegen,...



Prinzipiell ist das schon richtig, dass man mit ner Verdrängerpumpe engere Radiatorquerschnitte machen könnte - allein es nützt nichts . Der limitierende Faktor beim Radiator ist nicht der Wärmeübergang vom Wasser zu den Rohren sondern der von den Rohren und Lamellen zur Luft . 
Schaden würde es allerdings nicht, wenn eine Verdrängerpumpe zum Einsatz kommt.
Was die Gegenstromtechnik betrifft: Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!
Das wäre ein echter Entwicklungsschritt, wenn man mal vom üblichen Querstromdesign abkäme. Wobei bei Gegenstromdesign nicht das gemeint ist was früher von gewissen Wakü-Herstellern als solches tituliert wurde .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Steigerung der Pumpengesamtleistung wäre sicherlich kritisch zu beobachten. Mir ging es erstmal darum, die (vertretbare) Energiemenge, die zur Zeit bereitwillig in sinnlos hohen Durchsatz investiert wird, in leichter nutzbaren Druck zu investieren. Wenn man sich die Durchflüsse viele Waküs und die Kennkurven der Pumpen anguckt, dann werden sie einfach in einem Druck/Durchflussbereich eingesetzt, in dem Kreiselpumpen nicht mehr das Optimum darstellen.



Naja ganz so schlimm ist es imo noch nicht. Natürlich bringt der Durchflusshype in seiner gegenwärtigen und vergangen Ausprägung nichts. Das wird auch dem Letzten hoffentlich noch irgendwann einleuchten, aber man kann mit Pumpen wie der Laing DDC und guten aber einigermaßen restriktiven Kühlern mit effizienter Kühlstruktur und geringer ReBo schon einiges erreichen. Damit liegen die Pumpen dann auch wieder näher am optimalen Arbeitspunkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stirling? Die wandeln eigentlich Wärme in Bewegung um müssen dazu ein kälteres Medium aufheizen. (oder willst du ihn aktiv antreiben, so dass er als Kompressor und Radiator in einem arbeitet?)



Jep - als Wärmepumpe betrieben . Luftverflüssiger arbeiten z.B. auch häufig mit Sterlingmotoren als Wärmepumpe!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da könnte man imho noch sehr viel durch Strömungsoptimierung rausholen (aktuelle Radiatoren kümmern sich ja 0 um die Wirkungsrichtung von Lüftern und erzeugen entsprechend ungünstige Luftströmungen und Verwirbelungen), aber der Herstellungsaufwand wäre enorm.


In der Beziehung hat sich in den letzten Jahren imo schon etwas getan. Große Leistungssprünge hat es freilich nicht gebracht, aber immerhin kann man mit aktuellen Radiatoren bei gleicher Kühlleitung mit noch geringeren Drehzahlen arbeiten und damit das Geräuschniveau etwas senken. 
Du hast allerdings recht - wirkliche Strömungsoptimierung auf der Luftseite würde Radiatoren vermutlich unerschwinglich machen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ooch, da wurden mal problemlos -40 -50°C erreicht.
> Allerdings zu Zeiten, als übertaktete CPUs noch keine 150-200W produzierten.


Beispiel? 

Zumindest mit ner normalen Wakü als Rückkühlung ist das eigentlich nicht möglich. Die Maximaldifferenz handelsüblicher TECs liegt im Leerlauf bei 60°K. Damit müsste die Rückkühlung die Hotplate auf 10 bis 20°C bringen (was per Wakü nicht möglich ist) Nur so könnten -40 bis -50°C auf der Coldplate erreicht werdenn. Allerdings wäre dabei noch kein Bauteil gekühlt . Diese Differenz ist nur im Leerlauf möglich. Wenn das also Chiptemperaturen sein sollen, ist das nur möglich wenn die Hotplate per Kokü weit unter Null °C gekühlt wird. Dann könnte man diese allerdings auch direkt drauf setzen und sich das TEC sparen und hätte noch niedrigere Temperaturen .
Ich hab selbst schon mal einen kleinen Peltier-Booster gebaut und weiß wo die Probleme liegen .


----------



## audiocrush (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Wenn ich das nun recht verstanden habe kriege ich mit einem chiller also unter last relativ kostengünstig auch unter vollast meine cpu(s) kalt ja?

tecs sind eh nicht so das wahre.. ich hab nen kleinen tec kühlschrank in meinem zimmer weil ich relativ faul bin und nicht gern aufstehe wenn ich am pc was mache  aber mit dem peltier da drin kann man keinen pc kühlen  
übrigens sind die bläschen scheinbar endgültig aus meinem radi verschwunden und ich bin überrascht wie leise meine ddc plötzlich ist (läuft auf 12Volt permanent) 
ich kann mich wieder denken hören  

meinst du mit sterlingmotor kühlung etwa einen pulsröhrenkühler?

*edit*
zomfg.. hab zu lange zum schreiben gebraucht  erstmal wieder die beiden neuen posts lesen sry


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

DU hast 2h für die wenigen Zeilen gebraucht?

@VJoe2max und ruyven: Es ist köstlich euch in eurem Battle zu beobachten  Wahnsinn


----------



## audiocrush (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Ich hab vergessen neu zu syncen 
ich hab obendrein noch gelesen und dabei recherchiert damit ich auch grob weiß wovon sie reden 
ziemlihc viele fachbegriffe^^ aber ist auch gut so.. das zwingt einen dazu noch was zu lernen weil man wissen will was es bedeutet 

@ empty
genau dieses battle wollte ich 
ist unglaublich was man dabei alles an wissen erlangen kann (vorausgesetzt man prüft auch ob es wahr ist was die beiden sagen^^)


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Also wenn was offensichtlich Falsches steht werden die zwei sich sowieso gleich korrigieren (gegenseitig). Anderseits ist das was sie hier schreibe nicht wirklich was neues sondern schon wo anders mal angetönt nicht fertig gedacht usw.... 

Zumal beide ein Talent haben viel komplexere Dinge stark vereinfacht und dennoch richtig niederzuschreiben. Dieses Talent habe ich nicht


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



audiocrush schrieb:


> meinst du mit sterlingmotor kühlung etwa einen pulsröhrenkühler?



Ja das wäre z.B. eine Bauform wie man den Sterling als Kältemaschine nutzen kann. Gibt aber auch noch andere Bauformen . 
Wesentlich ist jedenfalls, dass der Motor als Wärmepumpe/Kältemaschine betrieben wird und eben nicht als Motor. 
Das heißt man steckt mechanische Energie rein und "pumpt" damit Wärme von einem Punkt zum anderen. Die Seite von der man die Wärme abzieht kühlt ab die andere heizt sich auf. 
So kann man z.B. einem Wasserkreislauf Wärme entziehen. Für das Abkühlen von Flüssigkeiten ist eine Sterling-Kältemaschine zwar nicht unbedingt das Ideale aber es geht damit eben genauso wie mit einer KoKü oder TECs.



			
				empty schrieb:
			
		

> @VJoe2max und ruyven: Es ist köstlich euch in eurem Battle zu beobachten  Wahnsinn



Ich glaube da verstehst du etwas falsch . Im Wesentlichen sind wir uns denke ich meistens einig - nur im Detail haben wir etwas unterschiedliche Ansichten und Erfahrungen .


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Nein nein, ich habe nicht gemeint das ihr euch in Punkten uneinig sind, sondern eben das es ein Battle wer weiss mehr ist. Und ihr wisst viel 

Vom Wirkungsgrad entspricht der Sterling einem Carnot-Prozess daher ist der Wirkungsgrad von einer KoKü höher


----------



## audiocrush (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

hmm vom kosten-nutzen verhältnis wäre ein chiller wohl die sinnigste alternative, da er ja nicht so extrem weit runterkühlt und ganz ehrlich.. wer kühlt sein system jedes mal auf -50°C und fängt dann an zu zocken 
allein der stromverbrauch eines kompressors der meine kühlflüssigkeit auf -50°C kühlen würde wäre ja haaresträubend im vergleich zu dem eines chillers der so um die 300 watt abführen kann...
ich meine solange meine cpu nicht über 40°C kommt (im übertakteten und voll ausgelastetem zustand) ist es ja okay... 
vorallem wenn er nur 20dB geräuschemission hat ._.
ich mein okay.. silent ist das für einen silentpc nicht unbedingt.. aber irgendwie sehr reizend zu wissen das die cpu zumindest nicht durchbrennen kann 
andererseits muss man es sich ja nicht unnötig einfach machen 
also back to topic^^
http://www.hartware.net/news_48855.html
kann mir mal jemand verraten was das für ein schwachsinn ist? 
das ding produziert doch mehr wärme als kälte?!


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Bei -50°C wäre dein Kühlwasser auch nicht mehr flüssig  - sebst wenn de da ne ganze Mengen Frostschutz rein kippst.

Dieser Laptop-Kühler ist in der Tat megasinnlos! Aber man kann den Leuten heute alles verkaufen - je bescheuerter desto besser. 
Man fragt sich vor allem wer so was "entwickelt". Wenn das ein Ingenieur war, sollte er seinen Abschluss schleunigst zurückgeben. Ich schätze aber eher so was wird heut zu Tage mit voller Absicht produziert. Man hat sich die passende Kundschaft dafür ja schon überall heran gezogen. 
So mancher Apple-User wird sicher davon begeistert sein - schließlich verbrennt man sich bei 70° Gehäusetemperatur des MacBook Pro schon ganz gern mal die Finger . Was könnte da besser sein als eine Wasserheizung ... äh -kühlung? Das "kühle Nass" wir´s schon richten  

Das Produkt könnte man mal für irgend so einen Anti-Preis vorschlagen.


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Ig-Nobelpreis oder so was? kannst ja Isopropyl nehmen als Kühlmedium 

BTW: kann grad nicht glauben was da auf Wiki steht da soll Isopropanol: 142 J mol^-1 K^-1 und Wasser hat 75,366 J mol^-1 K^-1 stimmt das? 
Wenn ja rüste ich mal meine WaKü um, aber ich glaube da hat ein Author etwas durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## audiocrush (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

die -50°C waren ein fiktiver wert...
selbst wenn ich glycol oder benzin zum kühlen verwenden würde würd ich kühlwasser sagen 
was genau meintest du eigentlich mit adsorber?
ich konnte darüber nur sowas wie katalysatoren finden... ._.
im bezug aufkühlung würde ich das mal als wärmestaubsauger interpretieren  (so wegen krass latein absorbere=ansaugen und so^^)

angenommen ich könnte 4°C kalte kühlflüssigkeit für mein system zur verfügung stellen... in wieweit müsste ich bei 30°C raumtemp auf kondenswasser achten?
nur die schläuche isolieren? oder auch mehr?
weil ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ab ner bestimmten temperatur auch an den schläuchen kondenswasser entsteht, sondern auch an den verschraubungen, anschlüssen, pumpein- und auslass und vorallen an den wasserkühlern selbst ._.

die PCGH kann sich dessen doch mal annehmen und eine dinA4 seite lang das unternehmen veräppeln 
lustig wäre auch mal so eine rubrik: Dinge die der IT-ler nicht braucht^^


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Das hängt von deiner relativen Luftfeuchtigkeit in deinem Zimmer ab. Hast du noch ein Luftentfeuchter laufen (Lärm?!) dann nicht soviel ansonsten wirst du immer Kondenswasser finden. Denk dabei an eine Cola-Flasche aus dem Kühlschrank auf deinem Pult. Am besten würdest du dein Computer direkt in ein N2-Tank einbauen, ist nicht leitend und hält deine Komponenten schön Kalt  

nur keine Luft anziehen, Flüssige Luft mag niemand


----------



## audiocrush (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

dann würde der tank aber irgendwann explodieren weil das N2 immer wärmer wird 
und ne N2 kühlanlage is bissel teuer 

aber nein ich meine muss ich ausser den schläuchen und den schlauchverschraubungen noch etwas isolieren? oder erledigt die abwärme der cpus den rest?


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

nöö du verschliesst doch den Tank nicht, hab ich mal gemacht so die Wasserflasche mit N2 gefüllt war nicht viel, oben drauf den Spritzaufsatz und hatte so einen kühlen N2 Strom (Ventilator-Ersatz) bei 40°C im Labor wird man erfinderisch -.-

Kurzer Rede, langer Sinn ... der Kunststoff (Also der Laborflaschenkunststoff ist kein PET was anderes, PE ka) wurde immer härter und die Laborkammeraden immer nervöser. Aus Empirischen Untersuchen  wussten wird das Laborhandschuhe gefrostet auf den Boden fallend in tausend Stücke zerfallen. Der Pyromane und Destruktor in mir wollte herausfinden was wohl passiert wenn ich das ding von ca 0.3m runterfallen lasse. 
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa BÄÄÄÄM sag ich da nur  Spass und etwas Blut, hab mir dabei ein kleines Stück Plasitk durch die Jeans in mein Schienbein gejagt  hihihi. *grins*

BTT du solltest nur nicht Luft in den N2 reinblasen (röhrchen) oder einsaugen (rotavap)


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Ah Sorry wegen dem d statt b bei Absorber - war ein falscher Fehler 
Eine Absorptionskältemaschine ist gemeint: Klick

Bei 4°C kalter Kühlflüssigkeit muss btw alles isoliert werden, wenn du nicht grad in der Atacama lebst . 
Da rinnt dir unter normalen Bedingung bereits nach kurzer Zeit das Kondenswasser in Bächen an den Schläuchen entlang.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hast du eine Schrägkolbenpumpe mit ordentlicher Leistung schon mal im Betrieb gehört. Leise ist was deutlich anderes . Es gibt aber in der Tat auch Bauformen für Verdrängerpumpen die nicht zwangsläufig laut sein müssen .



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ich weiß nichtmal, was eine "Schrägkolbenpumpe" ist, google hat auch nicht wirklich ne Antwort und das, was ich zwischen den Zeilen lese, geht Richtung Axial-/Frei-/Schwingkolben. Die sind immer laut, ich spreche von Drehkolben. Die sollten bei ausreichend kleiner Dimensionierung auch in leise möglich sein. (in groß sind auch Kreiselpumpen unerträglich)




> Wir sind bei einigen Kühlern sogar schon im Bereich von 10K für DeltaT DIE-Wasser . Kommt aber auch ein wenig auf die Leistungsdichte der CPU bzw. des DIE-Sim an.



Link?



> Hast du btw mal die aktuelle Direkt-Wakü für Server-Blades von IBM gesehen? Sieht zwar aus wie in der letzten Bastlerbude zussmengelötet, aber technisch sind da schon einige Hinweise versteckt, wie man es besser machen könnte - auch Richtung Druck, Wärmeleitmedien etc. .



Nö, hab einen aktuen Mangel an Power-Blades in meiner Bude 

[quot€]Insgesamt beurteilen wir das Potential dieser Maßnahmen an den Kühlern aber recht unterschiedlich. Für mich erscheinen die theoretisch erreichbaren 3 bis 4K jedenfalls nicht als so relevant. Der Aufwand steht da kaum in einem guten Verhältnis zum Nutzen (sofern man den überhaupt beziffern könnte).[/quote]

3 bis 4K wären bei deinen obigen 10K und zuzüglich 1-2K am Radiator eine Effizienz Verbesserung um 25-33%. Das ist extrem viel - und kann wahlweise in geringere Kosten, mehr Abwärme, kompaktere Abmessungen oder geringere Lautstärke umgesetzt werden.



> Ja Erosionsprobleme gäbe es vor allem bezüglich der Korrosionsinhibitorschichten



Die sind mir wurscht. Kupfer darf ruhig fleckig aussehen, wer was anderes will, soll Gold drauf machen 



> Eine moderate Steigerung der Drucks wäre sogar noch mit Kreiselpumpen größeren Kalibers machbar . Probleme sind aber auch da wieder Lärm und Stromverbrauch/Heizleistung.



Mit Serienschaltung wäre sogar weitaus mehr als eine "moderate" Steigerung möglich. Aber mir ging es nicht darum, den Materialeinsatz zu übertreiben, sondern Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten zu finden. D.h. mehr Leistung bei vergleichbarem Aufwand - und das wäre ein Pumpprinzip, dass mehr auf Druck denn auf Durchsatz optimiert ist, imho die erste Adresse.



> Prinzipiell ist das schon richtig, dass man mit ner Verdrängerpumpe engere Radiatorquerschnitte machen könnte - allein es nützt nichts . Der limitierende Faktor beim Radiator ist nicht der Wärmeübergang vom Wasser zu den Rohren sondern der von den Rohren und Lamellen zur Luft .



feinere Rohre lassen sich feiner verteilen, die Wärme dadurch gleichmäßiger über die Lamellen verteilen. Im Idealfall gibt es letztere gar nicht mehr, nur noch eine Zehntelmillimeter dicke Kupferschicht zwischen einer Kapillare und der Luft. Was so möglich ist...:
Guck dir mal die Abhängigkeit der Temperatur deiner Ausatemluft von der der Einatemluft und der des Blutes an.



> Was die Gegenstromtechnik betrifft: Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!
> Das wäre ein echter Entwicklungsschritt, wenn man mal vom üblichen Querstromdesign abkäme. Wobei bei Gegenstromdesign nicht das gemeint ist was früher von gewissen Wakü-Herstellern als solches tituliert wurde .



Der Hersteller muss mir entgangen sein.
Mit aktueller Technik wäre Gegenstrom aber auch viel zu teuer. Aufgrund der kurzen Luftwege muss man mehrere thermisch isolierte Durchgänge machen, d.h. mehrere unabhängige Lagen Lamellen und Rohre. Das lohnt sich nur, wenn man ohnehin sehr feine Rohre in eher serieller den paralleler Anordnung hat.




> Naja ganz so schlimm ist es imo noch nicht. Natürlich bringt der Durchflusshype in seiner gegenwärtigen und vergangen Ausprägung nichts. Das wird auch dem Letzten hoffentlich noch irgendwann einleuchten, aber man kann mit Pumpen wie der Laing DDC und guten aber einigermaßen restriktiven Kühlern mit effizienter Kühlstruktur und geringer ReBo schon einiges erreichen. Damit liegen die Pumpen dann auch wieder näher am optimalen Arbeitspunkt.



Brems eine Laing mal soweit ein (mit nem Hahn, sonst macht es keinen Sinn), bis die Kühlleistung messbar abnimmt (d.h. i.d.R. vorkomma-Bereich) und gucke, wo du auf der Leistungskurve bist...




> Jep - als Wärmepumpe betrieben . Luftverflüssiger arbeiten z.B. auch häufig mit Sterlingmotoren als Wärmepumpe!



Da machts ja auch Sinn, weil die die Luft direkt als Arbeitsmedium nutzen können 
Aber wenn man einen geschlossen Kreislauf hat, spart man sich viel Aufwand (=Druckfestigkeit), wenn man ein passendes Kältemittel nimmt, dass im Umfeld seines Siedepunktes genutzt wird und wenn man die Wärme von a nach b transportieren will, macht auch eine Zusammenfassung der Funktionsschritte zu einem Motor nicht mehr soviel Sinn.



> In der Beziehung hat sich in den letzten Jahren imo schon etwas getan. Große Leistungssprünge hat es freilich nicht gebracht, aber immerhin kann man mit aktuellen Radiatoren bei gleicher Kühlleitung mit noch geringeren Drehzahlen arbeiten und damit das Geräuschniveau etwas senken.



Das ist aber einfach nur den gestiegenen Größen und wakütauglichen Wahl der Lamellenabstände anzurechnen, Optimierung der Geometrie gab es keine. Lamellengeflechte mit dieser Struktur gibt es seit Jahrzehnten.



> Beispiel?



Vermutlich nur im Web0.X 



> Zumindest mit ner normalen Wakü als Rückkühlung ist das eigentlich nicht möglich. Die Maximaldifferenz handelsüblicher TECs liegt im Leerlauf bei 60°K. Damit müsste die Rückkühlung die Hotplate auf 10 bis 20°C bringen (was per Wakü nicht möglich ist) Nur so könnten -40 bis -50°C auf der Coldplate erreicht werdenn. Allerdings wäre dabei noch kein Bauteil gekühlt . Diese Differenz ist nur im Leerlauf möglich. Wenn das also Chiptemperaturen sein sollen, ist das nur möglich wenn die Hotplate per Kokü weit unter Null °C gekühlt wird. Dann könnte man diese allerdings auch direkt drauf setzen und sich das TEC sparen und hätte noch niedrigere Temperaturen .
> Ich hab selbst schon mal einen kleinen Peltier-Booster gebaut und weiß wo die Probleme liegen .



Ich spreche von Slot1 Zeiten. Bei 20-30W Abwärme und mit der Möglichkeit zur Sandwichkühlung konnte man sich noch zweistufige Konstruktionen erlauben. Und 2x30-35K, ausgehend von 20°C im Vorratsfass, sind nun wirklich kein Kunststück und bei den resultierenden 150-200W Abwärme durchaus für längere Zeit zu bewältigen.





audiocrush schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nun recht verstanden habe kriege ich mit einem chiller also unter last relativ kostengünstig auch unter vollast meine cpu(s) kalt ja?



"relativ" wie in "Silber ist relativ billig im Vergleich zu Gold"
Das Kosten/Nutzenverhältniss ist weiterhin mit von Supersportwagen in der Innenstadt vergleichbar.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dieser Laptop-Kühler ist in der Tat megasinnlos!



Zumal er das Wasser nur im Kreis pumpt 




empty schrieb:


> Ig-Nobelpreis oder so was? kannst ja Isopropyl nehmen als Kühlmedium



IG-Nobel wird mitlerweile gern an seriöse Wissenschaft vergeben. Zu (in den Augen der Verleiher) vollkommen sinnlosen Themen zwar - aber solide durchgeführt.



> BTW: kann grad nicht glauben was da auf Wiki steht da soll Isopropanol: 142 J mol^-1 K^-1 und Wasser hat 75,366 J mol^-1 K^-1 stimmt das?
> Wenn ja rüste ich mal meine WaKü um, aber ich glaube da hat ein Author etwas durcheinander gebracht.



Weiß nicht, ob die Angaben stimme - aber rechne mal von mol in Liter um, dann wirst dus auch so sein lassen 




audiocrush schrieb:


> was genau meintest du eigentlich mit adsorber?



Adsorberkühlschränge arbeiten mit Lösungskälte:
Z.B. Ammoniak in Wasser lösen sorgt für eine Temperatursenkung.
An anderer (getrennter) Stelle wird das ganze dann wieder erwärmt, so dass er aus der Lösung austritt, beides seperiert und sepperat heruntergekühlt und am zu kühlenden Punkt wieder vereinigt. Ist im Gegensatz zu Kompressoren lautlos und man kann Wärmeenergie zum kühlen nehmen , z.B. aus Solaranlagen (soll derzeit DER Boommarkt sein). Auf der Kehrseite steht die geringere Effizienz im Vergleich zum Kompressor, d.h. man muss Vergleichsweise viel Wärme reinstecken und dann natürlich auch die ganze Hitze wieder abführen.

(trotzdem fände ich die Kombination aus einem Adsorber-gekühlten-extrem-OC-Mobil-Prozessor und einer GTX480 als Wärmequelle für die Regeneration extrem stylisch  )



> angenommen ich könnte 4°C kalte kühlflüssigkeit für mein system zur verfügung stellen... in wieweit müsste ich bei 30°C raumtemp auf kondenswasser achten?



Sehr. Sobald du über 20% Luftfeuchte hast, sollte sich Kondenswasser bilden - und 20% hat man eigentlich immer.



> nur die schläuche isolieren? oder auch mehr?
> weil ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ab ner bestimmten temperatur auch an den schläuchen kondenswasser entsteht, sondern auch an den verschraubungen, anschlüssen, pumpein- und auslass und vorallen an den wasserkühlern selbst ._.



Überall ab der gleichen Temperatur, abgesehen von gut beheizten Kühlern.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ich weiß nichtmal, was eine "Schrägkolbenpumpe" ist, google hat auch nicht wirklich ne Antwort und das, was ich zwischen den Zeilen lese, geht Richtung Axial-/Frei-/Schwingkolben. Die sind immer laut, ich spreche von Drehkolben. Die sollten bei ausreichend kleiner Dimensionierung auch in leise möglich sein. (in groß sind auch Kreiselpumpen unerträglich)



Naja - OK kann man nicht wissen. Korrekt bezeichnet heißt das Teil Axialkolbenpumpe. Beim Bund hießen diese Pumpen, die für die Schwenkhydraulik der Tornadoflügel zuständig sind, halt Schrägkolbenpumpen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Link?


Not yet.  Fag mal GoZoU der wird dir das aus erster Hand bestätigen können .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3 bis 4K wären bei deinen obigen 10K und zuzüglich 1-2K am Radiator eine Effizienz Verbesserung um 25-33%. Das ist extrem viel - und kann wahlweise in geringere Kosten, mehr Abwärme, kompaktere Abmessungen oder geringere Lautstärke umgesetzt werden.



Prozentzahlen interessieren mich in dem Zusammenhang nicht - mir geht es um messbare Effekte. Mit einer maximal 6K kühleren CPU gegenüber Standard-Wakü sind bislang noch keine Rekorde gepurzelt. Falls damit damit überhaupt höheres OC möglich wäre. Nur dafür hat es schließlich Sinn. Der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen - ist reine Spielerei.
Ansonsten kühlt ne ganz normale Wakü bei weitem gut genug .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Serienschaltung wäre sogar weitaus mehr als eine "moderate" Steigerung möglich. Aber mir ging es nicht darum, den Materialeinsatz zu übertreiben, sondern Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten zu finden. D.h. mehr Leistung bei vergleichbarem Aufwand - und das wäre ein Pumpprinzip, dass mehr auf Druck denn auf Durchsatz optimiert ist, imho die erste Adresse.


Prinzipiell nichts dagegen einzuwenden - die Limits verscheibt das aber auch nicht drastisch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> feinere Rohre lassen sich feiner verteilen, die Wärme dadurch gleichmäßiger über die Lamellen verteilen. Im Idealfall gibt es letztere gar nicht mehr, nur noch eine Zehntelmillimeter dicke Kupferschicht zwischen einer Kapillare und der Luft. Was so möglich ist...:
> Guck dir mal die Abhängigkeit der Temperatur deiner Ausatemluft von der der Einatemluft und der des Blutes an.



Wird dann aber verdammt filigran. Die Wandstärken sind jetzt schon sehr gering. Wenn du weißt wie solche Rohre hergestellt werden, kennst du die du Dimensionslimits die noch wirtschaftlich zu realisieren sind. Das wird wohl ander Fertigung oder am Preis scheitern - insbesondere wenn´s dann auch noch höhere Drücke abkönnen soll . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Hersteller muss mir entgangen sein.
> Mit aktueller Technik wäre Gegenstrom aber auch viel zu teuer. Aufgrund der kurzen Luftwege muss man mehrere thermisch isolierte Durchgänge machen, d.h. mehrere unabhängige Lagen Lamellen und Rohre. Das lohnt sich nur, wenn man ohnehin sehr feine Rohre in eher serieller den paralleler Anordnung hat.



Weiß auch nicht mehr wer das war, aber da gab es irgendeien Hersteller der normale Rohr-Radiatoren in Querstrom-Auslegung als Gegenstrom-Radiatoren berzeichnete, weil sich ja die Strömungsrichtung zwischen den einzelnen Wasserrohren unterscheidet .

Ich hätte aber für einen Gegenstromradiator eine Idee die vllt, gar nicht so schwer umzusetzen ist. Verrat ich aber (noch) nicht .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Brems eine Laing mal soweit ein (mit nem Hahn, sonst macht es keinen Sinn), bis die Kühlleistung messbar abnimmt (d.h. i.d.R. vorkomma-Bereich) und gucke, wo du auf der Leistungskurve bist...



Nah dem Maximaldruck. Hätte der Kugelhahn bei dem Versuch die Kühlstruktur statt dem Kühler würde der auch gut kühlen in dem Moment . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist aber einfach nur den gestiegenen Größen und wakütauglichen Wahl der Lamellenabstände anzurechnen, Optimierung der Geometrie gab es keine. Lamellengeflechte mit dieser Struktur gibt es seit Jahrzehnten.


 Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass das noch nennenswerte Verbesserungen hervor brächte? Ich denke eher das ist so die gleiche Optimierungsspirale in der sich zur Zeit die CPU-Kühler befinden. Da geht nicht mehr viel, wenn man nicht Grundlegendes ändert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich nur im Web0.X



Aber auch dort nur als kühner Traum des Autors .  Selbst mit ne Pletier-Kaskade ist das kaum zu machen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich spreche von Slot1 Zeiten. Bei 20-30W Abwärme und mit der Möglichkeit zur Sandwichkühlung konnte man sich noch zweistufige Konstruktionen erlauben. Und 2x30-35K, ausgehend von 20°C im Vorratsfass, sind nun wirklich kein Kunststück und bei den resultierenden 150-200W Abwärme durchaus für längere Zeit zu bewältigen.


Wie hat man sich das vorzustellen? Eine beidseitig am Slot-Prozesor angebrachte zweistufige TEC-Kaskade? 
Ich ab meine Versuch auch noch zu der Zeit gemacht - obwohl ich schone ein Athlon XP im Sockel als Heizung hatte. Konnte damals mit einem lächerlich kleinen 40W TEC immerhin 6K schaffen - allerdings mit Radiatorunterstützung und als Booster ausgelegt - nicht direkt. 
Der Vorteil war einfach dass man die Hotplate bei der geringen Leitung richtig weit runter brachte, so dass das Teil wirklich seine volle Leistung raus gepumpt hat. 
Trotzdem Schwachsinn aus heutiger Sicht


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Der vorteil bei dem amoniak absorber kühlungs ding is dass man lecks sofort bemerkt


----------



## audiocrush (25. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

jo hier um die ecke ist das tegut (discounter der irgendwie überteuert ist so wie lidl) zentrallager son riesen großen amoniak tank haben die.. als ich noch im kindergarten war ist da son gabelstaplerfahrer reingedonnert und der tank is aufgerissen....
da durften wir den ganzen tag nich aus dem haus und mussten alle türen und fenster zu lassen xD

hihihi chemikalien sind echt fein 
aber ich nehm sie i.d.R. nur zum ätzen von PCBs... zum kühlen verflüssigte gase.. ka... nicht so ganz mein fall.. jedenfalls im moment noch nicht 

@Vjoe2max
ich meinte ja wenn ich die schläuche bereits isoliert habe... bei 4°C kühlflüssigkeit... dannnnnn 
denn ich habe so das gefühl... das wasser kommt aus dem chiller.. hat 4°C geht durch den cpu kühler... dort gewinnt es an wärme.. aber der ganze cpu kühler kann doch dann nie im leben genauso kalt sein wie das kühlwasser ._.
finds halt kacke dann müsste ich ja unten am mainboard mit silikon so ne auffangschale für kondenswasser direkt neben dem cpu sockel befestigen und dann mit nem schläuchlie in den chiller ableiten xD das gleiche wohl auch bei graka ._.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



audiocrush schrieb:


> @Vjoe2max
> ich meinte ja wenn ich die schläuche bereits isoliert habe... bei 4°C kühlflüssigkeit... dannnnnn
> denn ich habe so das gefühl... das wasser kommt aus dem chiller.. hat 4°C geht durch den cpu kühler... dort gewinnt es an wärme.. aber der ganze cpu kühler kann doch dann nie im leben genauso kalt sein wie das kühlwasser ._.
> finds halt kacke dann müsste ich ja unten am mainboard mit silikon so ne auffangschale für kondenswasser direkt neben dem cpu sockel befestigen und dann mit nem schläuchlie in den chiller ableiten xD das gleiche wohl auch bei graka ._.



Bei 4°C kaltem Wasser kommst da nicht drum rum. Wie in einer normalen Wakü heizt sich das Wasser im Kühler so gut wie nicht auf. Der Kühler wird daher nicht messbar wärmer als 4°C werden. Deshalb ist dort auf jeden Fall mit Kondenswasser zu rechnen. 
Mit einem Taupunkt-Regler könnte man bei einem Chiller Kondenswasserproblemen aus dem Weg gehen - allerdings bringt er dann nicht mehr viel weil du nur unter idealen Bedingungen überhaupt deutlich unter RT kämst. 
Wenn du also eine leistungsstarken Chiller kaufst der 4°C Kühlmitteltemperatur auf Dauer schafft, und du diese auch nutzen willst, musst du alles inkl. Sockel Kühlern PCB-Oberfläche  isolieren (wenn´s dumm läuft sogar auf der Rückseite) - da führt kein Weg dran vorbei . 
Wer Temps unter RT will muss halt mit gewissen Einschränkungen leben .


----------



## audiocrush (25. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

damn xD

dann dreh ichs halt mal um das ich einfach nur 4K unter RT kommen möchte um auch son bischen sicherheit für meine psyche zu haben  weil ich hab mit meiner jetzigen wakü permanent schiss das iwas schief geht  ich trau mich nichmal mehr den pc mit auf lanpartys zu nehmen ._.

im moment muss ihc mich aber sowieso eher auf ausbildung konzentrieren ._. muss mein PXE bootmenü projekt nochmal aufrollen... das hab ich auf der alten schule aus spaß mal angefangen und nun nehm ichs als projekt


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



audiocrush schrieb:


> dann dreh ichs halt mal um das ich einfach nur 4K unter RT kommen möchte um auch son bischen sicherheit für meine psyche zu haben  weil ich hab mit meiner jetzigen wakü permanent schiss das iwas schief geht  ich trau mich nichmal mehr den pc mit auf lanpartys zu nehmen ._.



Ein luftgekühlter PC müsste für dich dann ja so riskant erscheinen, dass du noch nie eine besessen haben könntest . 
Ne einigermaßen passend dimensionierte Wakü kühlt grundsätzlich besser als jede Lukü - und selbst ne Corsair H50 oder H70 kühlt auf höchstem Luftkühler-Niveau. Ich sehe daher irgendwo nicht so ganz was dein Problem mit den Temperaturen bei einer Wakü ist .

Wenn es um die Angst vor Leckagen etc. ginge - OK. Da fehlt dir vllt. ein wenig die Wakü-Erfahrung oder du traust deinen Montagefähigkeiten nicht, aber die Temperaturen sind doch in aller Regel das Letzte was bei einer Wakü kritisch zu betrachten ist .


----------



## audiocrush (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

hmm
nagut 
die neue pumpe ist übrigens da
ich warte nun noch auf das neue netzteil das mit den uv leuchten kommen sollte und dann mach ich alles in einem rutsch^^
man ich freu mich so 
angst vor leckagen.. oh jaa  nicht aus mangelndem vertrauen in meine montagekünste sondern eher an daddys fahrkünste die besagten "Fahr jedes schlagloch voll aus!" -.-
ich will nich das die graka abbricht oder währenddessen sich irgendwelche schlauchmuttern losvibrieren usw...
vorallem ist der graka halter im haf-x voll nutzlos wenn man die graka wasserkühlt xD die halterung passt dann nämlich garnicht mehr drauf xD
ich muss das glaub ich mal demnächst mit der schleifhexe und ner dose mattschwarzem lack richten 

aber woraus ergeben sich so strange temperaturen?
CPU: 42°C schwankt sogut wie überhaupt nicht +-1K alle 10 minuten egal was ich mit dem pc anstelle
Core1: 24°C-28°C
Core2: 26°C-29°C
Core3: recht konstant bei 30°C
Core4: ähnlich Core 1

wie kommt dann denn bitte die gesamte cpu auf 42 wenn alles kälter is? Ö_ö
Die daten stammen aus everest und speedfan... zeigen das gleiche an... ( ist mit ein grund meiner ängste und schlaflosen nächte


----------



## fuSi0n (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

CPU Sensor defekt tippe ich. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Intel ist aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern das ein Sensor direkt im Die ist und der andere uter dem IHS.Lass doch mal Prime laufen oder Lynx. die Core1-4 sind mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die richtigen Werte.


----------



## audiocrush (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

hab grade ein cache benchmark gemacht
die cpu gesamt temp ging um 2°C hoch und die anderen wieder wirr durcheinander
vorallem das geilste ist ja
ich hab HT an
das heißt speedfan erkennt 8 cores.. von 0-7.. und alle haben ne unterschiedliche temperatur xD obwohl immer 2 absolut die gleiche haben müssten xD obwohl ich HT auch mal aus machen könnte.. kostet nur leistung(strom) :/


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Ausgelesene Tempsensor-Werte - egal von welchem Signal sind so oder so für die Tonne . Je nach CPU. Board und dessen BIOS kann es schon auch mal vorkommen das Temperatur unter Raumtemperatur oder in bedenklich aussehenden Höhen angezeigt werden. Mit den realen CPU-Temperaturen hat das alles wenig zu tun. Die Werte sollte man daher lediglich als ganz groben Anhaltspunkt sehen. Von einer Toleranz von +-10K und manchmal mehr kann man dabei bedenkenlos ausgehen - ergo ziemlich sinnlos das überhaupt auszulesen .

Die Sensoren sind nicht dazu eingebaut, dass der User Informationen erhält sondern, um die CPU im Überhitzungsfall sicher abzuschalten bzw. einzelne Kerne oder alle zu throtteln. Die Sensoren sind dabei in der DIE-Struktur eingebaut und können aufgrund es Fertigungsprozesses nicht wirklich kalibriert werden. Sie unterliegen daher relativ großen Streuungen. Im wesentlichen versuchen die Hersteller die Sensoren aber offenbar so zu trimmen, dass sie bei den relevanten Temperaturen für die Notabschaltung einigermaßen richtig liegen. Im Normalbetrieb ergeben sich daraus aufgrund der nicht linearen Kennlinien irgendwelche Mondwerte oder halt einigermaßen plausible Anzeigen - je nach dem wie gut der Hersteller den Prozess im Griff hat. 

Die schnellen Schwankungen von Sensorwerten können z.B. auch durch die Auswertesoftware bedingt sein die ihrerseits ebenfalls noch zu Verfälschungen führen kann. 
Effektiv ein für den User relativ nutzloses Feature, dem deutlich zu viel Bedeutung beigemessen wird. Was zählt ist einzig und allein ob eine CPU unter allen Umständen - das heißt unter Prime Linx oder sonstigen BurnIn-Benchmarks 100% stabil läuft. Alles andere ist Kaffeesatzleserei . 

Profis im OC-Bereich verlassen sich daher z.B. in aller Regel nur auf indirekt gemessene Temepraturwerte und lassen die Werte der internen Sensoren allenfalls als grobe Schätzungen und zur Beobachtung des Temperaturanstieg- und abfallverhaltens gelten . Das gilt natürlich auch für GPUs und alle anderen fein strukturierten Halbleiter die mit internen Sensoren ausgestattet sind. Man kann prinzipiell nur mit Sensoren tatsächlich messen die man kalibrieren kann - was aber bei diesen nicht möglich ist. 

Bei einer Wakü hat man den Vorteil zumindest die Wassertemperatur verglichen mit den Sensorwerten einer CPU recht genau messen zu können. Von physikalischen Prüfständen sind zudem die zu erwartenden Delta-T-Werte für bestimmte Kühler mehr oder minder auch für reale Systeme ableitbar. Nur bei physikalischen Prüfständen sind die Werte dafür in gewissem maße verwertbar, weil sowohl im DIE-Simulator als auch bei der Wassertempmessung echte Messtechnik zum Einsatz kommt. Es nützt daher nichts Delta-Werte von einem Prüfstand auf Hardware-Basis zu benutzen, da auch diese natürlich der hohen Unsicherheit von CPU-Sensorwerten unterliegen. 
Problem dabei ist aber selbstverständlich, dass kein physikalischer Prüfstand ein reales System 1:1 abbildet. Die reinen Differenzen sind jedoch unter Beachtung dessen, dass die Randbedingungen des Prüfstands nicht völlig vom Realsystem abweichen, um Klassen vertrauenswürdiger zu betrachten als Werte die mit realer Hardware ermittelt wurden.

Damit hat man dann jedenfalls eine Möglichkeit die tatsächliche CPU-Temperatur einigermaßen realistisch einzuschätzen zu können, indem man zur Wassertemperatur das Delta T des Kühlers addiert und evtl. noch eine mehr oder weniger große Sicherheitsreserve von ein paar Grad aufschlägt, da die Strömungverhältnisse und die Rückkühlung des Prüfstands natürlich nicht dem realen System genau entsprechen. Bei fehlerhafter Kühlermontage kann man natürlich auch dieses Hilfsmittel vergessen. 

Eine genaue Messung der CPU-Temperaturen jedenfalls nicht möglich. Es gibt auch weder bei AMD noch bei Intel kalibrierbare Sensoren zwischen DIE und IHS . 

Bei Luftkühlungen muss man sich btw auf die Pi*Daumen-Werte der Sensoren stützen und kann eigentlich nur anhand des Betriebsverhaltens wirklich bewerten ob eine CPU zu heiß läuft oder nicht. Das reicht aber in der Regel. 
Zudem nähern sich die Sensorwerte bei höheren Temperaturen tendenziell wohl eher den realen Temperaturen an als es im niedrigen Temperaturbereich bzw. im Idle der Fall ist.

Die sog Casetemp ist nach allem was so durchsickert lediglich ein nach bestimmten Algorithmen bestimmter (u.U. last- und spannungsabhängiger) Mittelwert von den Einzelsensorwerten der mit einem Offset belegt wird, welcher beim BurnIn-Test des Herstellers festgelegt wurde - so wird zumindest gemunkelt . Prinzipiell sollte dieser Wert dann eher der Realtemperatur entsprechen als die Einzelwerte der Sensoren. Da es für die Notabschaltung prinzipiell aber egal ist was da für ein Absolutwert heraus kommt ist, muss man auch da sagen, dass vermutlich der Wunsch Mutter des Gedankens ist . 

Ich finde es immer wieder witzig mit welch bitterem ernst viele Leute sich mit Schwankungen der Absolutwerte von CPU oder GPU-Sensoren befassen. Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet sind Diskussionen über Sensorwerte und deren angebliche Bedeutung für was auch immer schlicht und einfach alle überflüssig . 

Das Einzige was man damit einigermaßen "messen" kann, sind die Unterschiede, wenn man z.B. die Kühlung ändert (allerdings auch nur in beschränktem Rahmen). Dabei muss man jedoch beachten dass auch Unsicherheiten bei der Kühlermontage hier einen Einfluss haben haben. Zu mehr taugen diese Sensoren aus Usersicht schlicht und einfach nicht. 

Und noch eine Bemerkung zu den geposteten Werten: Im Idle wäre es selbst mit kalibrierten Sensoren sinnlos die CPU-Temperatur zu messen. Was Uninteressanteres als Idle-Temps gibt´s gar nicht . 
Das Einzige was halbwegs interessant ist sind Ergebnisse unter Vollast - immer unter den oben beschriebenen drastischen Einschränkungen bewertet .


----------



## audiocrush (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

ich vermute aber das es etwas gibt das tatsächlich dafür sorgen könnte das mein kühler nicht richtig kühlt...

kupferoxid ist das stichwort...

der couplex cryos von aquacomputer... grün wie der urwald war das teil als es hier ankam.. habs kaum gut gereinigt bekommen.. mikrofasertuch spüli.. ging ein großteil ab...

hab ihn eingebaut weil ich endlich wollte das es läuft 

hab nun bei der as XT ultra gleich einen couplex hd mitbestellt.. doch auch der ist laut testbericht grünlich am kupferboden.. was soll ich tun?


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Kupferoxid ist nicht grün aber ich weiß trotzdem was du meinst . 

Derartig versiffte Kühler reinigt man nicht mit Spüli und Mikrofasertuch sondern z.B. mit Cillit-Bang (orange Kappe) oder irgend was anderem säurehaltigem . 
Im Übrigen kühlt dein Kühler doch richtig - ich weiß echt nicht was du hast? 
Was willst du denn mehr - oder stürzt dein Rechner etwa dauernd wegen Überhitzung ab? 

Ein nagelneuer Kühler hat btw nicht grünlich am Boden zu sein .


----------



## audiocrush (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

war er aber:
Cuplex XT di vs. Cuplex HD Review | Zockon.de
ganzes eckchen schlimmer als dort
war aber ein couplex kryos

cilit bang hab ich nicht aber wäre bestimmt mal ne sinnvolle anschaffung... das zeug was wir haben ist voll nicht aggressiv genug 

nein er stürzt nicht ab aber ich will halt schon ans optimum rankommen^^


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Also die leichte Fleckigkeit bei den Kühlern aus dem Zockon.de Review ist noch im Rahmen. Das stellt auch keinerlei Problem für die Kühlung dar .


----------



## audiocrush (27. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

ich mach mir halt bei allem was nich poliert und 100% plan ist (und auch so aussieht) sorgen 
was ich aber unbedingt loswerden muss...
der kühler meiner 5850 von ek-waterblocks...
der ist voll uncool.. der passt garnicht richtig.. und zwar in sofern als das ich meine graka leicht biegen muss bis alle zu kühlenden teile kontakt haben... ich find das nicht gut... ansonsten sah das teil einfach nur geil aus 
ist das bei allen komplettkühlern so?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Naja - OK kann man nicht wissen. Korrekt bezeichnet heißt das Teil Axialkolbenpumpe. Beim Bund hießen diese Pumpen, die für die Schwenkhydraulik der Tornadoflügel zuständig sind, halt Schrägkolbenpumpen.



Komisch, dass sowas nicht jeder zu Hause hat 
Aber demnach ist es tatsächlich eine Kolbenpumpe und wo Massen fortwärend in wechselnde Richtungen beschleunigt werden kann es eigentlich leise sein. Bei ner Drehkolbenpumpe sieht das anders aus.



> Prozentzahlen interessieren mich in dem Zusammenhang nicht - mir geht es um messbare Effekte.



Prozentzahlen werden zu messbaren Effekten, wenn man an den passenden Eckwerten dreht. Wenn du vor 10 Jahren einen einfachen Gleitschichtkühler und eine Pumpe für 200l/h Durchfluss eingesetzt hast, dann wirst du auch Temperaturen erreicht haben, bei der Feinstrukturen keinen messbaren Unterschied machen.
Trotzdem wurden sie entwickelt und das ist durchaus schön, denn sonst müssten wir heute vermutlich einen Mora extra in den Kreislauf einbinden, um die zusätzliche Abwärme der Pumpe auszugleichen, die nötig wäre, um ohne Feinstrukturen eine moderne CPU auf gute Temperaturen zu bringen.
Ich find 25% Leistungsunterschied jedenfalls nicht vernachlässigbar, dass ist z.B. der Unterschied zwischen nem internen Triple und einem extra zu schleppendem Quad.



> Wird dann aber verdammt filigran. Die Wandstärken sind jetzt schon sehr gering. Wenn du weißt wie solche Rohre hergestellt werden, kennst du die du Dimensionslimits die noch wirtschaftlich zu realisieren sind. Das wird wohl ander Fertigung oder am Preis scheitern - insbesondere wenn´s dann auch noch höhere Drücke abkönnen soll .



Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht über die Prozesskosten informiert, aber wenn ich an die Formate denke, in denen es Kanülen gibt, dann ist zumindest technisch noch einiges möglich 



> Weiß auch nicht mehr wer das war, aber da gab es irgendeien Hersteller der normale Rohr-Radiatoren in Querstrom-Auslegung als Gegenstrom-Radiatoren berzeichnete, weil sich ja die Strömungsrichtung zwischen den einzelnen Wasserrohren unterscheidet .




So falsch lag er damit ja auch gar nicht, ein perfektes Wärmerückhaltesystem auf Gegenstrombasis 



> Ich hätte aber für einen Gegenstromradiator eine Idee die vllt, gar nicht so schwer umzusetzen ist. Verrat ich aber (noch) nicht .



Bauen.
Vorführen.



> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass das noch nennenswerte Verbesserungen hervor brächte?



Jup, glaube ich. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt bei der Kühlleistung-pro-Frontfläche, aber bei der Lautstärke-pro-Kühlleistung. Aktuelle Radiatoren scheinen mir eher auf Druckunterschieden aufzubauen: Ein Lüfter klatscht die Luft vorne rein (oder saugt sie hinten ab), die knallt erstmal gegen irgendwelche Flächen, verwirbelt und staut sich, durch den Stau(unter)druck setzt sich dann irgendwann was durch die Lamellen in Bewegung. Hoffnungslos ineffizient, wenn man bedenkt, wie sehr die verwendeten Lüfter unter Gegendruck leiden. Ein System, dass die Lamellen so ausrichtet, dass die vom Lüfter kommende Luft direkt hinein strömen kann, um sie anschließend ohne abrupte Richtungsänderung durchs System zu leiten würde nicht nur einen gesteigerten Luftdurchsatz bei gleicher Lamellenfläche erreichen (=verbesserte Kühlleistung bei gleicher Lüfterleistung), sondern auch die Verwirbelungen und damit die Geräuschentwicklung dramatisch verringern.
Der Fertigung wäre aber eben unbezahlbar, weil das eine kreisförmige Anordnung geschwungener Lamellen bedeutet. Mit komplexen Übergängen zwischen zwei Lüfterzonen und kaum zwei baugleichen Abschnitten innerhalb einer Zone.



> Ich denke eher das ist so die gleiche Optimierungsspirale in der sich zur Zeit die CPU-Kühler befinden. Da geht nicht mehr viel, wenn man nicht Grundlegendes ändert.



Da es um den Übergang Lamellen->Luft geht ist es exakt das gleiche Thema - und Luftkühler setzen ja auch seit >10 Jahren fast durchgängig auf gerade Lamellen, wie man sie auch in einem Rohrradiator finden kann. Optimiert wurde da nie was, es wurden nur wege gefunden, um immer größere Lamellenpakete verwenden zu können.
Einen Versuch in meinem Sinne hätte man ausgehend von den Orbs oder CNPS7xxx machen können: Einfach die um den Lüfter platzierten Lamellenteile nicht radial, sondern in Strömungsrichtung geneigt anordnen. Aber mitlerweile sind die Verlustleistungen viel zu hoch, um mit dieser Flachbausweise was zu reißen.



> Aber auch dort nur als kühner Traum des Autors .  Selbst mit ne Pletier-Kaskade ist das kaum zu machen.
> 
> Wie hat man sich das vorzustellen? Eine beidseitig am Slot-Prozesor angebrachte zweistufige TEC-Kaskade?
> Ich ab meine Versuch auch noch zu der Zeit gemacht - obwohl ich schone ein Athlon XP im Sockel als Heizung hatte. Konnte damals mit einem lächerlich kleinen 40W TEC immerhin 6K schaffen - allerdings mit Radiatorunterstützung und als Booster ausgelegt - nicht direkt.
> Der Vorteil war einfach dass man die Hotplate bei der geringen Leitung richtig weit runter brachte, so dass das Teil wirklich seine volle Leistung raus gepumpt hat.



Ich habs nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen, aber die Werte erschienen plausibel. Im Gegensatz zu den iirc 60-80W (+OC) Verlustleistung eines XPs auf winziger Fläche hatten PII/I eben 25-30W auf etwas größerer Fläche mit sehr guter (auch wärmeleitender Anbindung) an die Platine.
Aufbau: TEC auf den IHS (oder beim PIII ne kleine Kupferplatte über den DIE), ~30-40W reichen, dann entweder direkt ein 80-120W Tec oder mit ner dickeren Kupferplatte zwei mit 40-60W, das ganze bei Bedarf noch einmal auf die Rückseite (im Gegenzug kann man ggf. kleinere Module nehmene)
Das macht dann 60-80W Rohleistung für 30-40W Abwärme, man kann also daumen*pi die Hälfte der maximalen Temperaturdifferenz erreichen, aufgrund der Zweistufigkeit also mindestens 70-80K unter der Temperatur der Hotplate und das ganze bei noch beherrschbaren *schätz* 200W Abwärme für das Gesamtpaket.
"Sinnvoll" war das natürlich genauso, wie heute der Einsatz von LN2. (wenn die benötigten zusätzlichen Netzteile bedenkt auch ~so praktikabel und ~so häufig im Einsatz für ~die gleichen Zwecke: Rekorde)




audiocrush schrieb:


> jo hier um die ecke ist das tegut (discounter der irgendwie überteuert ist so wie lidl) zentrallager son riesen großen amoniak tank haben die.. als ich noch im kindergarten war ist da son gabelstaplerfahrer reingedonnert und der tank is aufgerissen....



Und das war vermutlich Amoniaklösung?
In nem Adsorbersystem liegt das Zeug auch in Reinform vor 



> aber der ganze cpu kühler kann doch dann nie im leben genauso kalt sein wie das kühlwasser ._.



Der ganze sicherlich nicht, schließlich wird er ja von unten beheizt. (bei 10-12K Temperaturdifferenz über moderne Kühler wirds aber auch da frostig)
Aber was sollte den Deckel daran hindern, abzukühlen?




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Eine genaue Messung der CPU-Temperaturen jedenfalls nicht möglich. Es gibt auch weder bei AMD noch bei Intel kalibrierbare Sensoren zwischen DIE und IHS .



Zumindest bei Intel gibt es einen Leitfaden dafür, wie Temperatursensoren zur Messung der Tcase in den IHS eingebettet werden müssen.



> Die sog Casetemp ist nach allem was so durchsickert lediglich ein nach bestimmten Algorithmen bestimmter (u.U. last- und spannungsabhängiger) Mittelwert von den Einzelsensorwerten der mit einem Offset belegt wird, welcher beim BurnIn-Test des Herstellers festgelegt wurde - so wird zumindest gemunkelt . Prinzipiell sollte dieser Wert dann eher der Realtemperatur entsprechen als die Einzelwerte der Sensoren.



Vielleicht sollte man weniger munkeln und mehr lesen. Was Tcase ist, wird exakt spezifiziert. Z.B. aber etwas, was man ohne die Befolgung obiger Anleitung nicht messen kann 
Aber auch die integrierten Sensoren (von denen afaik keiner behauptet, eine "Tcase" auszugeben) sind keine unbekannten - diskutabel ist nur die Interpretation. (i.d.R. sinnlos, solange man sich nicht nahe der kritischen Temperaturen bewegt.)



> Und noch eine Bemerkung zu den geposteten Werten: Im Idle wäre es selbst mit kalibrierten Sensoren sinnlos die CPU-Temperatur zu messen. Was Uninteressanteres als Idle-Temps gibt´s gar nicht .



Hmm - wenn man irgendwas mit internen Sensoren anfangen will (außer den Abstand bis zur Notabschaltungen), dann sind die idle-Temperaturen der beste Referenzpunkt, den es gibt. "20K über idle" ist auf alle Fälle eine sinnvollere Lastangabe, als "56°C".




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Derartig versiffte Kühler reinigt man nicht mit Spüli und Mikrofasertuch sondern z.B. mit Cillit-Bang (orange Kappe) oder irgend was anderem säurehaltigem .



Derart versiffte Kühler (wie den beschriebenen, nicht den verlinkten) packt man wieder ein und schickt sie zurück. AC ist nun wirklich kein Billighersteller, bei dem man grüne Verfärbungen (=nicht nur oxidiert, sondern auch verunreinigt) hinnehmen muss.




audiocrush schrieb:


> ich mach mir halt bei allem was nich poliert und 100% plan ist (und auch so aussieht) sorgen



"100% plan" kannst du nicht sehen und 99% von dem, was du als poliert siehst und 100% dem, was du selbst in den Zustand "100% poliert" versetzt, wird nicht mehr "100% plan" sein.
(ohne 100% plane CPU ist das aber sowieso ein zunehmend zweischneidiges Schwert)



> was ich aber unbedingt loswerden muss...
> der kühler meiner 5850 von ek-waterblocks...
> der ist voll uncool.. der passt garnicht richtig.. und zwar in sofern als das ich meine graka leicht biegen muss bis alle zu kühlenden teile kontakt haben... ich find das nicht gut... ansonsten sah das teil einfach nur geil aus
> ist das bei allen komplettkühlern so?



Kann einem bei allen Komplettkühlern passieren. Die Hersteller sind ja durchaus in der Lage, die Karten richtig auszumessen - problematisch sind Abweichungen in der Fertigung selbiger. Der Grafikkartenhersteller hat kein Problem damit, Teile, die unter einem eigenen Luftkühlblock sitzen, durch 0,5mm dünnere mit gleicher Funktion zu ersetzen...
Sei froh, dass sich die Karte nur ein bißchen biegt und du nicht basteln musst, wie ich mit meiner GTX+. (bei der zugegebenermaßen noch deutlich mehr geändert war)


----------



## VJoe2max (29. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komisch, dass sowas nicht jeder zu Hause hat
> Aber demnach ist es tatsächlich eine Kolbenpumpe und wo Massen fortwärend in wechselnde Richtungen beschleunigt werden kann es eigentlich leise sein. Bei ner Drehkolbenpumpe sieht das anders aus.


Ob eine Drehkolbenpumpe jedoch für Wakü-Zwecke der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist sei mal dahin gestellt . Ich kenne eine Wakü-Anwendung die mit hohem Wasserdruck und verhältnismäßig geringem Durchsatz arbeitet die mit Schraubenpumpen arbeitet. Auch das wäre ne Möglichkeit und vermeidet wie eine Drehkolbenpumpe zu beschleunigende Massen. 
Da lässt sich aber viel philosophieren - wenn´s niemand für PC-Wakü-Zwecke ausprobiert, kann man wenig Handfestes dazu sagen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prozentzahlen werden zu messbaren Effekten, wenn man an den passenden Eckwerten dreht. Wenn du vor 10 Jahren einen einfachen Gleitschichtkühler und eine Pumpe für 200l/h Durchfluss eingesetzt hast, dann wirst du auch Temperaturen erreicht haben, bei der Feinstrukturen keinen messbaren Unterschied machen.
> Trotzdem wurden sie entwickelt und das ist durchaus schön, denn sonst müssten wir heute vermutlich einen Mora extra in den Kreislauf einbinden, um die zusätzliche Abwärme der Pumpe auszugleichen, die nötig wäre, um ohne Feinstrukturen eine moderne CPU auf gute Temperaturen zu bringen.
> Ich find 25% Leistungsunterschied jedenfalls nicht vernachlässigbar, dass ist z.B. der Unterschied zwischen nem internen Triple und einem extra zu schleppendem Quad.


Dir ist sicher Bekannt wie die das Verhältnis zwischen Innovation und Dauer der Marktpräsenz technischer Produkte im Regelfall aussieht wenn keine echten Sprünge passieren. Mit Zunehmender Optimierung nähert man sich sukzessive theoretischen Grenzwerten die man ohne eine völlig andere Herangehensweise nicht ändern kann. Die Entwicklung der Wasserkühler für PC ist ein hervorragendes Beispiel dafür das zu zeigen, denn die Optimierungen der letzten 2-3 Jahre haben erheblich weniger gebracht als die des vorangegangen gleichlangen Zeitraums, ebenso wie im diesem vorangehenden Zeitraum. Das ist (zumindest unter Berücksichtigung wirtschaftlicher Gesichtspunkte) inzwischen einfach nicht mehr viel raus zu holen ohne andere Randbedingungen.

Und noch etwas Gründsätzliches zum Umgang mit Prozentzahlen. 
Leider ist es inzwischen so, dass viele Leute offenbar nicht mehr in der Lage sind die Bedeutung von Prozentzahlen zu erfassen. Ansonsten wäre z.B. nicht zu erklären warum ein Steuersystem in dem jeder ab ein einem gewissen Freibetrag unabhängig vom Gehalt den gleichen Prozentsatz an steuern zu zahlen hätte in Deutschland mehrheitlich offenbar als ungerecht empfunden wird. Dabei gibt es eigentlich keine gerechtere Lösung. 
25% von wenig Geld sind halt einfach recht wenig Geld, während 25% von viel Geld immer noch recht viel Geld sind.
Nicht anders ist es bei einem nahezu fertig optimierten System wie Wasserkühlern. Wir sind heute bereits recht nahe am theoretischen Limit (unter festen Randbedingungen) und da sind 25% "Leistungssteigerung" eben einfach nur noch sehr wenig realer Effekt. Als ein Sprung der Kühlleitung von einem Kühler zum nächsten um 25% noch deutlich messbare Temperaturunterschiede mit sich brachte konnte man noch so argumentieren wie du jetzt. Alle einigermaßen brauchbaren tests der letzten Zeit zeigen aber, dass bei den aktuellen Kühlern keine Sprünge mehr passieren die einen nennenswerten Effekt haben. Selbst wenn die prozentuale Verbesserung zu einem direkten Vorgänger-Kühler dabei genau so hoch ist wie früher ist der Effekt nur noch marginal. 

In der Werbung macht man sich btw das Unvermögen der Leute mit Prozentzahlen umzugehen mEn immer kräftiger zunutze. Frei nach dem Motto: "Das neue Produkt XYZ - jetzt 50% billiger - Punkt!" 
Wer hier nicht automatisch: 50% von was? fragt, glaubt auch, dass eine nominelle Leistungssteigerung von einem aktuellen Kühler auf den neuesten Top-Kühler von sagen wir 10% vom Level des aktuellen Kühlers ihm genauso viel Effekt bringt wie 10% Kühlleistungssteigerung vom dem Level das vor zehn Jahren herrschte. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich da insgesamt nichts wirklich Weltbewegendes geändert hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht über die Prozesskosten informiert, aber wenn ich an die Formate denke, in denen es Kanülen gibt, dann ist zumindest technisch noch einiges möglich


Das hängt alles von den Fertigungsverfahren und der Produktionsmenge ab. Kanülen werden im Prinzip ähnlich wie normale Kupferrohre hergestellt. Dennoch wäre der Aufbau eines Radiators mit Kanülen-Rohmaterial erheblich teuer. Im übrigen sind die Grenzen des Machbaren da auch werkstoffabhängig . 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So falsch lag er damit ja auch gar nicht, ein perfektes Wärmerückhaltesystem auf Gegenstrombasis


Bei allen herkömmlichen Wakü.Radiatoren - egal ob Netz- oder Rohr-Radi - gibt´s  eben keinen Gegenstrom. Das sind allesamt Querstrom Radiatoren. Von daher war das einfach nur grottenfalsch .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bauen.
> Vorführen.



Wenn ich mal ganz viel Zeit habe . Es eilt mir damit nicht - zumal das Prinzip noch auf Patentwürdigkeit abgeklopft werden müsste, bevor sich da irgendwas dazu sage . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, glaube ich. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt bei der Kühlleistung-pro-Frontfläche, aber bei der Lautstärke-pro-Kühlleistung. Aktuelle Radiatoren scheinen mir eher auf Druckunterschieden aufzubauen: Ein Lüfter klatscht die Luft vorne rein (oder saugt sie hinten ab), die knallt erstmal gegen irgendwelche Flächen, verwirbelt und staut sich, durch den Stau(unter)druck setzt sich dann irgendwann was durch die Lamellen in Bewegung. Hoffnungslos ineffizient, wenn man bedenkt, wie sehr die verwendeten Lüfter unter Gegendruck leiden. Ein System, dass die Lamellen so ausrichtet, dass die vom Lüfter kommende Luft direkt hinein strömen kann, um sie anschließend ohne abrupte Richtungsänderung durchs System zu leiten würde nicht nur einen gesteigerten Luftdurchsatz bei gleicher Lamellenfläche erreichen (=verbesserte Kühlleistung bei gleicher Lüfterleistung), sondern auch die Verwirbelungen und damit die Geräuschentwicklung dramatisch verringern.
> Der Fertigung wäre aber eben unbezahlbar, weil das eine kreisförmige Anordnung geschwungener Lamellen bedeutet. Mit komplexen Übergängen zwischen zwei Lüfterzonen und kaum zwei baugleichen Abschnitten innerhalb einer Zone.



Solche Ansätze wie du sie dir Wünschst gab es bei Luftkühlern sehr wohl - allerdings weniger im Consumer-Bereich. Strömungsoptimierung von Flächen endet meist in Freiformflächen, wie bei Turbinenschaufeln. Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach herstellungstechnisch sehr aufwändig und der Effekt wäre bei Radiatoren  überaus zweifelhaft, da jeder Lüfter andere Strömungscharakteristika aufweist. Zudem treten bei herkömmlichen Lüftern erhbliche Strömugnsvektorenin Radialrichtung auf, die in einem räumlich begrenzten Radiator zwangsläufig zu Verwirbelungen führen. Im Übrigen sind gerade diese eher hilfreich für den Wärmeübergang, wenn aus Lautstärkegründen schon keine sehr hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten erreicht werden können . Eine streng laminare Strömung durch widerstandsoptimierte Lamellen würden das Gegenteil von dem bewirken was zu erreichen willst . 
Ich fürchte jedenfalls du bildest dir da deutlich zu großes Potential ein. 
Kannst ja mal ein Konzept entwickeln über das man diskutieren kann .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da es um den Übergang Lamellen->Luft geht ist es exakt das gleiche Thema - und Luftkühler setzen ja auch seit >10 Jahren fast durchgängig auf gerade Lamellen, wie man sie auch in einem Rohrradiator finden kann. Optimiert wurde da nie was, es wurden nur wege gefunden, um immer größere Lamellenpakete verwenden zu können.
> Einen Versuch in meinem Sinne hätte man ausgehend von den Orbs oder CNPS7xxx machen können: Einfach die um den Lüfter platzierten Lamellenteile nicht radial, sondern in Strömungsrichtung geneigt anordnen. Aber mitlerweile sind die Verlustleistungen viel zu hoch, um mit dieser Flachbausweise was zu reißen.


Wie du meinst - ich bin da wie gesagt etwas anderer Meinung . Was da imo viel mehr zählt ist viel Fläche und durchaus ein nennenswerter Widerstand durch Verwirbelung. Den Stömungswiderstand auf Teufel komm raus zu minimieren ist hier aus meiner Sicht genau der falsche Weg. Das wäre nur sinnvoll, wenn mit sehr schnell drehenden Lüftern gearbeitet würde, die so hohen Luftströmungsgeschwindigkeiten hervorrufen, dass die Grenzschichten großflächig ohne absichtliche Strömungsstörungen aufgelöst würden -> ergo: geht so eine "Optimierung" voll zu Lasten der Lautstärke, wenn gleiche Effizienz erreicht werden soll.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen, aber die Werte erschienen plausibel. Im Gegensatz zu den iirc 60-80W (+OC) Verlustleistung eines XPs auf winziger Fläche hatten PII/I eben 25-30W auf etwas größerer Fläche mit sehr guter (auch wärmeleitender Anbindung) an die Platine.
> Aufbau: TEC auf den IHS (oder beim PIII ne kleine Kupferplatte über den DIE), ~30-40W reichen, dann entweder direkt ein 80-120W Tec oder mit ner dickeren Kupferplatte zwei mit 40-60W, das ganze bei Bedarf noch einmal auf die Rückseite (im Gegenzug kann man ggf. kleinere Module nehmene)
> Das macht dann 60-80W Rohleistung für 30-40W Abwärme, man kann also daumen*pi die Hälfte der maximalen Temperaturdifferenz erreichen, aufgrund der Zweistufigkeit also mindestens 70-80K unter der Temperatur der Hotplate und das ganze bei noch beherrschbaren *schätz* 200W Abwärme für das Gesamtpaket.


Naja, wenn du es so gesehen hast und es dir plausibel vor kam - ich hab nichts dagegen. Für mich hört sich das zumindest ein wenig geflunkert an. Wenn man selbst mal mit TECs experimentiert hat merkt man schnell wo die tatsächlichen Grenzen liegen. Dennoch ist es in der Tat so, dass der Anwendungsfall und die zu kühlenden Verlustleistungen schon erheblichen Einfluss haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Sinnvoll" war das natürlich genauso, wie heute der Einsatz von LN2. (wenn die benötigten zusätzlichen Netzteile bedenkt auch ~so praktikabel und ~so häufig im Einsatz für ~die gleichen Zwecke: Rekorde)


Klar, da sind wir uns ja ausnahmsweise mal einige . So was ist wirklich nur für Rekordversuche sinnvoll. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Intel gibt es einen Leitfaden dafür, wie Temperatursensoren zur Messung der Tcase in den IHS eingebettet werden müssen.


Oh ja - der berühmte Intel-Leitfaden aus den White-Papers !
Das ist mit Verlaub der größte Witz. Schlimmer kann man sich als Hersteller eigentlich keine Blöße geben. 
Aber gut, es geht halt tatsächlich nicht vernünftig. Das Problem hat eben auch Intel und alle andern Halbleiterhersteller. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man weniger munkeln und mehr lesen. Was Tcase ist, wird exakt spezifiziert. Z.B. aber etwas, was man ohne die Befolgung obiger Anleitung nicht messen kann
> Aber auch die integrierten Sensoren (von denen afaik keiner behauptet, eine "Tcase" auszugeben) sind keine unbekannten - diskutabel ist nur die Interpretation. (i.d.R. sinnlos, solange man sich nicht nahe der kritischen Temperaturen bewegt.)


Ich geben zu, das war etwas ungeschickt von mir formuliert. Ich wollte nicht auf T-Case hinaus, sondern auf die sogenannte CPU-Temperatur die sich audiocrush ausgeben lassen hat, und die einem diverse Tools (unter anderem als Case-Temp bezeichnet) anzeigen. 
Tcase ist im Übrigen ein Definitionswert, wie die TDP, die mit dem konkreten Chip recht wenig zu tun hat. Diese messen zu wollen wäre folglich so oder so Schwachsinn. Die lässt sich nur in der Dokumentation nachlesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - wenn man irgendwas mit internen Sensoren anfangen will (außer den Abstand bis zur Notabschaltungen), dann sind die idle-Temperaturen der beste Referenzpunkt, den es gibt. "20K über idle" ist auf alle Fälle eine sinnvollere Lastangabe, als "56°C".


Das ist richtig - wobei auch das keinen wirklichen Aussagewert hat, da die Kennlinie nichtlinear ist und sich jede CPU diesbezüglich von der nächsten etwas unterscheidet. Aber als, im Verhältnis zur Absolutgenauigkeit, relativ sinnvolle Angaben kann man das schon gelten lassen. Die Frage, ob die CPU nun für den eigen Geschmack zu heiß ist oder nicht, lässt sich so dennoch nichts aussagen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Derart versiffte Kühler (wie den beschriebenen, nicht den verlinkten) packt man wieder ein und schickt sie zurück. AC ist nun wirklich kein Billighersteller, bei dem man grüne Verfärbungen (=nicht nur oxidiert, sondern auch verunreinigt) hinnehmen muss.


Bei einem Neuteil vom Händler in der Tat ein triftiger Rückgabegrund. Gebraucht gekauft, ist vernünftig reinigen die stressfreiere Alternative . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "100% plan" kannst du nicht sehen und 99% von dem, was du als poliert siehst und 100% dem, was du selbst in den Zustand "100% poliert" versetzt, wird nicht mehr "100% plan" sein.
> (ohne 100% plane CPU ist das aber sowieso ein zunehmend zweischneidiges Schwert)


100%ige Planizität ist mit bezahlbaren technischen Mitteln sowieso nicht erreichbar. Aber man kann durchaus Oberflächen so polieren, dass sie zumindest in dem Bereich auf den es ankommt so plan bleiben, dass es keinerlei Probleme gibt. Von Hand geht das allerdings wirklich nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann einem bei allen Komplettkühlern passieren. Die Hersteller sind ja durchaus in der Lage, die Karten richtig auszumessen - problematisch sind Abweichungen in der Fertigung selbiger. Der Grafikkartenhersteller hat kein Problem damit, Teile, die unter einem eigenen Luftkühlblock sitzen, durch 0,5mm dünnere mit gleicher Funktion zu ersetzen...
> Sei froh, dass sich die Karte nur ein bißchen biegt und du nicht basteln musst, wie ich mit meiner GTX+. (bei der zugegebenermaßen noch deutlich mehr geändert war)



Sollte eigentlich nicht sein - ist aber in der Tat häufiger zu beobachten.  Die Toleranzen der Kartenfertigung an sich scheinen mir eher weniger das Problem zu sein. Vielmehr halte ich die unterschiedlichen Bestückungsvarianten auf Preisgründen für das Problem. Auch gerade bei Karten die im Referenzlayout bzw. in einem zu jeweiligen Kühler passenden Layout gefertigt werden. Da wird gern mal eine Chipcharge ausgetauscht weil man sie günstiger als die zuvor verwendeten Chips eingekauft hat und schon hat man eine Höhendiskrepanz drin. Das lässt sich oft beobachten wenn man sich mal hochauflösende Fotos von Karten ansieht die angeblich ein und das selbe Modell desselben Anbieters darstellen. Erstaunlicherweise unterscheidet sich die Bestückung auch da recht häufig - aber immer nur wenn die Karten zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten gefertigt wurden. Ich hab das beiden HD4850er Karten mal beobachte, als ich auf der Suche nach einem Kühler war. 

Für die originalen Luftkühler sind derartige Bestückungsänderungen in der Regel wohl kein großes Problem das betroffenen Bauteile (z.B. Speicherchips) meistens über Wärmeleitpads angebunden werden. 
Bei Wasserkühlern die eigentlich präziser passen kann das dann aber zum Problem werden.


----------



## audiocrush (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

ohjee ö_Ö 
wieso gibt es von evga nicht einfach auch einige ati grakas als "hydrocopper" edition? 
jeder weiß doch das die aktuelle serie von ati unschlagbar ist ;D

naja.. ich bin mal gespannt was die HD6000 serie ende oktober bringt :]

und um mal wieder btt zu kommen...
das mit den kühlmethoden ist echt harter stoff 
aber es wäre echt ein traum solche technologie für den servermarkt zu entwickeln *-*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Und noch etwas Gründsätzliches zum Umgang mit Prozentzahlen.
> Leider ist es inzwischen so, dass viele Leute offenbar nicht mehr in der Lage sind die Bedeutung von Prozentzahlen zu erfassen. Ansonsten wäre z.B. nicht zu erklären warum ein Steuersystem in dem jeder ab ein einem gewissen Freibetrag unabhängig vom Gehalt den gleichen Prozentsatz an steuern zu zahlen hätte in Deutschland mehrheitlich offenbar als ungerecht empfunden wird.



Das ist eher eine Frage des Begriffs "gerecht" (und damit ein Thema fürs WPW-Forum) 



> Nicht anders ist es bei einem nahezu fertig optimierten System wie Wasserkühlern. Wir sind heute bereits recht nahe am theoretischen Limit (unter festen Randbedingungen) und da sind 25% "Leistungssteigerung" eben einfach nur noch sehr wenig realer Effekt. Als ein Sprung der Kühlleitung von einem Kühler zum nächsten um 25% noch deutlich messbare Temperaturunterschiede mit sich brachte konnte man noch so argumentieren wie du jetzt.



Du sprichst von zwei verschiedenen Werten, berücksichtigst aber nicht ihren Bezug zueinander:
Damit aus einer Kühlleistung (bzw. -unterschied) eine Temperatur (bzw. -unterschied) wird, braucht es noch eine Heizleistung. Und wärend ich dir durchaus rechtgebe, dass die Optimierung von Kühlern immer schwieriger wird, sorgt die Steigerung bei letzteren durchaus weiterhin dafür, dass Unterschiede von 25% spürbar bleiben.
Nicht bei Desktop-CPUs, da ist die Entwicklung in den letzten 3-4 Jahren tatsächlich massiv verlangsamt, aber bei z.B. GPUs gibt es auch heute noch einiges zu erreichen und dabei sind die Leistungen der Chips, wie sie zu kaufen sind, fast schon durch die Kühlleistung limitiert.

Dazu kommt -ich wiederhole mich- die Einsparmöglichkeiten. Wer 2-3K Temperaturverbesserung lächerlich findet, stößt bei mir ja durchaus nicht auf Wiederspruch. Aber z.B. 30% Radiatorplatz und Kosten bei gleichbleibender Temperatur einzusparen macht sich imho sehr wohl bemerkbar.



> Das hängt alles von den Fertigungsverfahren und der Produktionsmenge ab. Kanülen werden im Prinzip ähnlich wie normale Kupferrohre hergestellt. Dennoch wäre der Aufbau eines Radiators mit Kanülen-Rohmaterial erheblich teuer. Im übrigen sind die Grenzen des Machbaren da auch werkstoffabhängig .



"erheblich teurer" ist wieder so eine Prozentangabe 
Und die Grenzen des Machbaren liegen auf alle weit jenseits dessen, was heute in Radiatoren praktiziert wird. Müssen ja keine µm Gebilde sein - aber z.B. 1mm ID bei 0,15mm Wandstärke würde das warme Wasser schon über vielfach größere Flächen verteilen und wäre, wenn man es durch ein Gitter vor Schlägen schützt, ausreichend stabil.



> Bei allen herkömmlichen Wakü.Radiatoren - egal ob Netz- oder Rohr-Radi - gibt´s  eben keinen Gegenstrom. Das sind allesamt Querstrom Radiatoren. Von daher war das einfach nur grottenfalsch .



Es gibt einen Gegenstrom von warmen und kaltem Wasser in fast allen Netzradiatoren. Der ist natürlich überaus unerwünscht und hat (zum Glück quasi) keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung, aber wenn ein Radiatorhersteller daraufbesteht...
Vergleichbare Wärmetauschersysteme an anderer Stelle (nämlich da, wo Wärme erhalt gewünscht ist) sind mir durchaus als "Gegenstromprinzip" bekannt, auch wenn beide gegeneinander strömenden Komponenten dem gleichen Kreislauf angehören. (und es in dem Fall keine dritte, querströmende Komponente wie die Luft gibt, die einen Radi erst zum Radi macht)



> der Effekt wäre bei Radiatoren  überaus zweifelhaft, da jeder Lüfter andere Strömungscharakteristika aufweist.



Es gibt schon große Ähnlichkeiten zwischen den typischen Modellen in einem PC...



> Im Übrigen sind gerade diese eher hilfreich für den Wärmeübergang



Die Turbulenzen, die durch Aufrechung der Grenzschicht für einen verbesserten Wärmeübergang sorgen, bewegen sich auf ganz anderen Skalen (µm Bereich), als die Verwirbelungen, die in der Wechselwirkung zwischen Luftstrom und durch die Lamellen erzwungene Richtung entstehen (ich würde mal auf einige mm tippen, innerhalb der Lamellen in einer Dimension durch deren Abstand eingeschränkt)
Erstere werden wahrscheinlich schon durch den Lüfter selbst in ausreichendem Maße erzeugt, denn so wirklich perfekt löst sich die Luft da nicht ab und z.B. Lüftergitter tun ein übriges. Dazu kommt der Aufprall auf der scharfe Kante einer Lamelle - man muss die Luft nicht quer auf die Breitseite knallen, um Wirbel zu erzeugen. Das bremst einfach nur unnötig.




> Oh ja - der berühmte Intel-Leitfaden aus den White-Papers !
> Das ist mit Verlaub der größte Witz. Schlimmer kann man sich als Hersteller eigentlich keine Blöße geben.



Ich hab keinen Überblick, aber PCGH hat mal ein Exemplar von EKL bekommen und für ein paar Tests eingesetzt - das ganze ist also durchaus umsetzbar.
Der ganze Kram ist halt nicht für Otto Normalverbraucher gedacht (dem hat "läuft stabil" zu genügen), sondern für Großserien-Kühlerhersteller, für die dann auch die nötige Technik kein Problem ist.



> Ich geben zu, das war etwas ungeschickt von mir formuliert. Ich wollte nicht auf T-Case hinaus, sondern auf die sogenannte CPU-Temperatur die sich audiocrush ausgeben lassen hat, und die einem diverse Tools (unter anderem als Case-Temp bezeichnet) anzeigen.



Ich müsste die Dokumente durchforsten, wie das bei heutigen CPUs ist - aber zu P4-Zeiten war die auch kein Mysterium, sondern schlichtweg ein integrierter analoger Temperaturfühler, der über die üblichen Mainboardchips/das BIOS angesprochen/ausgewertet wird. Also das gleiche, was bei SockelA-Systemen im Sockel saß, nur an einer sinnvolleren Stelle.
Könnte man die Dinger sinnvoll kalibrieren, wäre es der Wert, der einer Tcase am nahesten kommt, zumal die auch nicht nur für den oberen Grenzbereich gedacht sind. (praktisch ist nicht nur die Genauigkeit des Sensors ein Problem. Abit hatte mal 10K Unterschied zwischen zwei BIOS-Revisionen und mein Asus hat bereitwillig Werte 4-5K unter der Temperatur des Külerbodens angezeigt)



> Tcase ist im Übrigen ein Definitionswert, wie die TDP, die mit dem konkreten Chip recht wenig zu tun hat. Diese messen zu wollen wäre folglich so oder so Schwachsinn. Die lässt sich nur in der Dokumentation nachlesen.



Sie ist der einzige Wert, für den es eine Herstellervorgabe für stabilen Betrieb gibt und somit der einzige, bei dem es imho überhaupt Sinn machen würde, ihn genau zu kennen.
Was nützt es dir, wenn du aus dem Register eines Cores nicht einen der üblichen Mondwerte, sondern echte und richtige "76,4°C" auslesen könntest? Das ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie die Temperatur eines Luftgekühlten Motors zu messen, denn man hat schlichtweg keinen Grenzwert, anhand dessen man den gewünschten Sicherheitsbereich abstecken kann. "zu warm" und "zu kalt" kann man nur in Bezug auf die Stabilitäts- oder Throttelinggrenze definieren (die ein bißchen hoch liegen), oder in Bezug auf Tcase max. Um sich auf die zu beziehen bräuchte man aber einen Wert für die vorliegende Tcase.
(Zugegeben: Das definierte Messverfahren bedeutet, dass man sie ausschließlich für CPUs kennen kann, die man anschließend nicht mehr nutzen will  )




> Die Frage, ob die CPU nun für den eigen Geschmack zu heiß ist oder nicht, lässt sich so dennoch nichts aussagen.



Nö, aber man kann die Leistung einer Kühlung wenigstens etwas einschätzen. Ob eine CPU-Temperatur von "56°C" für einen bestimmten Kühler und eine bestimmte CPU angemessen oder ein Hinweis auf z.B. Verstopfungen ist, weiß niemand. Ein Unterschied von "20K zwischen idle und last" ist besser zu interpretieren, denn unterschiedliche Kennlinie hin oder her: Die Sensoren bestehen aus den gleichen Materialien und arbeiten nach dem gleichen Prinzip und weichen somit in ähnlichen Temperaturbereichen ähnlich von der Linearität ab. 1K Genauigkeit hat man trotzdem nicht, aber 5K sind deutlich besser, als die ±15K, die die Register in niedrigen Temperaturbereichen ausspucken oder die ±10K der analogen Diode zuzüglich ±bei deren Interpretation durch das Board.



> Sollte eigentlich nicht sein - ist aber in der Tat häufiger zu beobachten.  Die Toleranzen der Kartenfertigung an sich scheinen mir eher weniger das Problem zu sein. Vielmehr halte ich die unterschiedlichen Bestückungsvarianten auf Preisgründen für das Problem.



Das wollte ich damit andeuten: Eine neue Charge nutzt einfach Spannungswandler eines anderen Produzenten, die sich leicht in der Dicke unterscheiden, und schon hat man den Salat.
(bei mir ist das eben noch dadurch verschärft, dass Hersteller das Layout deutlich geändert, aber den Kühler fast komplett und die Abdeckung zu 100% beibehalten hat. Ergebniss: Die Bohrungen liegen zwar an der richtigen Stelle und die Spawas zumindest halb unter dem Wasserkühler - aber es sind weniger und dafür ~1-1,5mm dickere Exemplare, was dann einfach zu viel war. Aber laut Supportanfrage sind "alle Karten im Referenzdesign". klaro )


----------



## VJoe2max (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist eher eine Frage des Begriffs "gerecht" (und damit ein Thema fürs WPW-Forum)


"Gerecht" ist ein wohl definierter Begriff und sagt das Gegenteil von Ungleichbehandlung aus. Das ist ziemlich simpel und bedarf eigentlich keiner Diskussion .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du sprichst von zwei verschiedenen Werten, berücksichtigst aber nicht ihren Bezug zueinander:
> Damit aus einer Kühlleistung (bzw. -unterschied) eine Temperatur (bzw. -unterschied) wird, braucht es noch eine Heizleistung.


Das ist mir sehr wohl bewusst . Aber wie du sicher weist, hat sich diesbezüglich seit einem inzwischen sehr langen Zeitraum nichts Wesentliches mehr geändert. Dieser Zeitraum umfasst fast die komplette Wakü-Entwicklung seit sie aus den Bastlerwerkstätten zu komerziellen Produkten führte.
Mal abgesehen von den Stromsparmechanismen die heute gut funktionieren, verbrauchten bereits die größeren AthlonXP Modelle aber insbesondere einiger Vertreter der glücklosen P4-Serie genau so viel wie heutige Vier- und Sechskerner unter Volllast. Einen P4 mit Prescott-Kern bezüglich Verlustleitung zu schlagen fällt auch heute noch mit den meisten CPUs sehr schwer. Heutige Mainstream-CPUs genehmigen sich nicht mehr als Mainstream-CPUs die vor fünf oder acht Jahren aktuell waren. 
Dieses Argument zieht also keineswegs. Zumal es mit flächendeckender Einführung der IHS sowie gestiegener Chipfläche und damit gesunkener Leistungsdichte sogar tendenziell eher etwas einfacher geworden ist heutige Chips adäquat zu kühlen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wärend ich dir durchaus rechtgebe, dass die Optimierung von Kühlern immer schwieriger wird, sorgt die Steigerung bei letzteren durchaus weiterhin dafür, dass Unterschiede von 25% spürbar bleiben.


 Dem ist wie gesagt nicht so. Derartige minimale Unterschiede wie sie heute noch durch weitere Optimierung erreicht werden, haben i. d. R. keinen messbaren Effekt - ganz egal ob sie nun 25% gegenüber einem bereits guten Wert betragen oder weniger. In Wirklichkeit lassen sich die Unterschiede ja häufig nicht mal sauber messen - und das sogar mit richtiger Messtechnik und nicht auf CPUs. Da fallen allenfalls leichte Tendenzen auf, die mit ausufernder Statistik wahrscheinlich oft wieder im Rauschen untergehen würden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht bei Desktop-CPUs, da ist die Entwicklung in den letzten 3-4 Jahren tatsächlich massiv verlangsamt, aber bei z.B. GPUs gibt es auch heute noch einiges zu erreichen und dabei sind die Leistungen der Chips, wie sie zu kaufen sind, fast schon durch die Kühlleistung limitiert.


 Die Verlustleistungssteigerung wurde nicht erst in den letzten 3-4 Jahren gestoppt. Der Prescott-P4 kam 2004 auf den Markt und gehört, wie gesagt, bis heute zu den ineffizientesten Consumer-CPUs . 
Was die GPUs betrifft bin ich jedoch ganz deiner Meinung. Dort hat die Verlustleistungssteigerung jetzt zwar nach dem diesbezüglichen Thermi-Debakel auch ein absehbares Ende, aber hier hat sich in der Tat auch in den letzten Jahren noch einiges geändert und die Kühler sind keineswegs nahezu fertig optimiert wie im CPU-Bereich. Hier tun sich viele Möglichkeiten auf die Kühlperformance zu verbessern weil mehr Platz da ist und unterschiedliche Bereiche zu kühlen sind. Effizientere GPUs wären jedoch noch viel eher mein Wunsch für die Zukunft . 
So kann es schließlich nicht weiter gehen - ich denke das haben inzwischen auch die Hersteller gemerkt - zumal sie mit ihren Luftkühlern (mal wieder) an die Grenzen der akustischen Leidensfähigkeit der Kundschaft geraten sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu kommt -ich wiederhole mich- die Einsparmöglichkeiten. Wer 2-3K Temperaturverbesserung lächerlich findet, stößt bei mir ja durchaus nicht auf Wiederspruch. Aber z.B. 30% Radiatorplatz und Kosten bei gleichbleibender Temperatur einzusparen macht sich imho sehr wohl bemerkbar.


Auf 2-3K kann man in der Regel auch sehr leicht einfach verzichten, da sie so oder so keinen messbaren Effekt auf OC-Verhalten und Lebensdauer haben, wenn die Rückkühlung nicht gerade am Limit fährt . Letzteres ist bei den wenigsten Wakü-Systemen der Fall. Ansonsten käme  man bei vielen Systemen prinzipiell auch noch gut mit Single oder  Dual-Radis aus, hätte aber eben keinen Vorteil mehr gegenüber Lukü.

Abgesehen davon könnte man bei einer Mehrheit der Wakü-Systeme, die heute so gebaut werden, derartige Differenzen locker über eine bessere Luftführung erreichen. Leider ist die Gehäuseauswahl, mit der das ohne große Bastelarbeit möglich ist, noch äußerst beschränkt. Durch die Nutzung kühler Außenluft und deren direkter Abfuhr nach dem Radiator wieder nach draußen, lassen sich derartige Unterschiede gegenüber der üblichen Deckelmontage von Radiatoren locker erreichen. Da muss man nicht viel in effizientere Kühler etc. investieren . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "erheblich teurer" ist wieder so eine Prozentangabe


 Ertappt .
Ich denke es war aber klar ersichtlich was der Bezugspunkt sein soll. Natürlich die Kosten aktueller Produkte .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Grenzen des Machbaren liegen auf alle weit jenseits dessen, was heute in Radiatoren praktiziert wird. Müssen ja keine µm Gebilde sein - aber z.B. 1mm ID bei 0,15mm Wandstärke würde das warme Wasser schon über vielfach größere Flächen verteilen und wäre, wenn man es durch ein Gitter vor Schlägen schützt, ausreichend stabil.


Die Grenzen des Machbaren liegen heute in vielen Bereichen sehr weit von dem entfernt was tatsächlich umgesetzt wird. Das hat aber in den meisten Fällen schlicht wirtschaftliche Gründe. Ich heiße das keineswegs gut, aber es wird schwer werden Radiatorhersteller davon zu überzeugen so etwas mehr oder weniger auf Kosten der eigenen Marge auf den Markt zu bringen. Zumal dazu der Umstieg auf Drucksysteme mit Verdrängerpumpen die Voraussetzung wäre - was ja in keiner Weise absehbar ist . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Gegenstrom von warmen und kaltem Wasser in fast allen Netzradiatoren. Der ist natürlich überaus unerwünscht und hat (zum Glück quasi) keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung, aber wenn ein Radiatorhersteller daraufbesteht...
> Vergleichbare Wärmetauschersysteme an anderer Stelle (nämlich da, wo  Wärme erhalt gewünscht ist) sind mir durchaus als "Gegenstromprinzip"  bekannt, auch wenn beide gegeneinander strömenden Komponenten dem  gleichen Kreislauf angehören. (und es in dem Fall keine dritte,  querströmende Komponente wie die Luft gibt, die einen Radi erst zum Radi  macht)


Von mir aus darfst du das gern weiter als Gegenstromprinzip sehen, aber definiert ist dieses deutlich anders . Und es trifft auf Wakü-Radiatoren in keinem Fall zu. Das sind durch die Bank Querstrom-Radiatoren und diese können prinzipgedingt nicht so viel Leisten wie echte Gegenstromradiatoren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt schon große Ähnlichkeiten zwischen den typischen Modellen in einem PC...


Hast du dir mal Stömungstests zu versch. Lüftern mit ner Nebelmaschine angesehen? Ohne großen Aufwand sind so selbst ohne aufwändige Messtechnik erhebliche Unterscheide im Strömungsverhalten zwischen unterschiedlichen Lüftern zu erkennen . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Turbulenzen, die durch Aufrechung der Grenzschicht für einen verbesserten Wärmeübergang sorgen, bewegen sich auf ganz anderen Skalen (µm Bereich), als die Verwirbelungen, die in der Wechselwirkung zwischen Luftstrom und durch die Lamellen erzwungene Richtung entstehen (ich würde mal auf einige mm tippen, innerhalb der Lamellen in einer Dimension durch deren Abstand eingeschränkt)
> Erstere werden wahrscheinlich schon durch den Lüfter selbst in ausreichendem Maße erzeugt, denn so wirklich perfekt löst sich die Luft da nicht ab und z.B. Lüftergitter tun ein übriges. Dazu kommt der Aufprall auf der scharfe Kante einer Lamelle - man muss die Luft nicht quer auf die Breitseite knallen, um Wirbel zu erzeugen. Das bremst einfach nur unnötig.


 Das sind lediglich vage Behauptungen die imho jeder Grundlage entbehren. Aerodynamische Grenzschichten sind in der Regel durchaus makroskopisch und können durch derartige Strömungsstörungen durchaus durchbrochen werden. Es gibt diverse Anwendungsfälle wo man sich das zu nutze macht. Selbst in der Luftfahrt machen Störklappen nicht viel anderes - allerdings mit anderer Intention.
Luftströmungen sind aber eine ziemlich komplexe Angelegenheit und es ist fast müßig darüber ohne experimentelle oder numerische Grundlage für den konkreten Anwendungsfall zu diskutieren. 
Dass jedoch Störprofile auf den Radiatorlamellen nicht zur Verschlechterung der Leistung sondern zur Verbesserung gegenüber unstrukturierten Lamellenpaketen gleicher Fläche geführt haben, sollte unstrittig sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Überblick, aber PCGH hat mal ein Exemplar von EKL bekommen und für ein paar Tests eingesetzt - das ganze ist also durchaus umsetzbar.
> Der ganze Kram ist halt nicht für Otto Normalverbraucher gedacht (dem hat "läuft stabil" zu genügen), sondern für Großserien-Kühlerhersteller, für die dann auch die nötige Technik kein Problem ist.


Die Aussage, dass dieser Vorschlag zur Durchführung der Messung von Tcase ein Witz sei, bezog sich nicht drauf, dass man das nicht selbst durchführen könnte . Das geht sehr wohl - sogar mit relativ einfachen Mitteln. Eine solche Präparation traue ich mir jedenfalls auch noch zu. Das ist nicht so schwierig.
Der Witz ist eher der Dilettantismus den man diesbezüglich seitens der Hersteller preis gibt, weil man selbst nicht in der Lage ist es besser zu machen. Vor dem Problem, dass man im Chip nicht vernünftig messen kann und externe Lösungen immer ein derartiges Gebastel wie der Vorschlag aus den Whitepapers sind, stehen eben nicht nur Kühlerbastler und Prüfstandbetreiber sondern auch die Hersteller selbst. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich müsste die Dokumente durchforsten, wie das bei heutigen CPUs ist - aber zu P4-Zeiten war die auch kein Mysterium, sondern schlichtweg ein integrierter analoger Temperaturfühler, der über die üblichen Mainboardchips/das BIOS angesprochen/ausgewertet wird. Also das gleiche, was bei SockelA-Systemen im Sockel saß, nur an einer sinnvolleren Stelle.


Ob diese Fühler zu P4-Zeiten an sinnvoller Stelle platziert waren oder nicht, wage ich jetzt mal nicht zu beurteilen. Tatsache war aber auch da schon, dass bereits erhebliche Streuungen der Ergebnisse auftraten. 

Zu dieser Zeiten gab es auch noch oft externe Kontaktfühler. Dieses Prinzip wäre ansich kaum schlechter als die oben diskutierte Methode zur Messung der Tcase, wenn die entsprechenden Offsets fest vom Hersteller vorgegeben werden könnten. 
Heute gibt es die Kontaktfühler jedenfalls nicht mehr und auch andere analoge Sensoren direkt auf den Packages wären mir zumindest nicht bekannt (hab allerdings auch schon länger nicht mehr danach gesucht). Die Beeinflussbarkeit der CPU-Temp, also nicht der einzelnen Core-Werte, durch äußere Einflüsse ist jedoch sehr beschränkt. Dagegen reagieren diese Werte meist auf Offsets der Core-Sensoren (manche Boards lassen dem User da freie Hand und BIOS-Manipulationen haben das auch schon gezeigt). Daher stammen auch die Gerüchte darüber, dass die CPU-Temp bzw. Case-Temp oder wie auch immer sie die Ausleseprogramme bezeichnen nichts weiter als eine Mittelwertbildung mit einem Offset ist, der auf den Ergebnissen der Einzelcores beruht und die reale mittlere Siliziumtemperatur besser abbilden soll. 
Ob es so ist kann ich nicht feststellen, aber einiges spricht dafür. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man die Dinger sinnvoll kalibrieren, wäre es der Wert, der einer Tcase am nahesten kommt, zumal die auch nicht nur für den oberen Grenzbereich gedacht sind. (praktisch ist nicht nur die Genauigkeit des Sensors ein Problem. Abit hatte mal 10K Unterschied zwischen zwei BIOS-Revisionen und mein Asus hat bereitwillig Werte 4-5K unter der Temperatur des Külerbodens angezeigt)


Derartige Abweichungen per BIOS-Update habe ich auch schon öfters selbst erlebt. Eine sehr schöne Methode zur Temepraturanzeige fand sich auch mal im BIOS eines meiner DFI-Boards zu A64-Zeiten. Dort konnte man die CPU-Temperatur, die ausgelesen werden konnte, in Grenzen mehr oder weniger selbst anpassen . 
+-10°C von Board zu Board oder zwischen unterschiedlichen BIOS-Versionen sind selbst ohne Voltage-Differenzen auch heute noch keine Seltenheit, sondern eher die Regel. Da macht meiner Erfahrungen nach auch kein Hersteller eine Ausnahme, da es eben vor auch an den CPUs selbst liegt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie ist der einzige Wert, für den es eine Herstellervorgabe für stabilen Betrieb gibt und somit der einzige, bei dem es imho überhaupt Sinn machen würde, ihn genau zu kennen.


 Ein Blick in die Doku reicht um den Maximalwert zu kennen - der verändert sich nicht. Der aktuelle Wert ist imo nicht so rasend interessant - zumal er ja eben nicht vernünftig gemessen werden kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Zugegeben: Das definierte Messverfahren bedeutet, dass man sie  ausschließlich für CPUs kennen kann, die man anschließend nicht mehr  nutzen will  )


Das wäre mitunter das Problem - letztlich kann man sich eben nur darauf verlassen, dass die Notabschaltung einfach funktioniert. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was nützt es dir, wenn du aus dem Register eines Cores nicht einen der üblichen Mondwerte, sondern echte und richtige "76,4°C" auslesen könntest? Das ist genauso schwachsinnig, wie die Temperatur eines Luftgekühlten Motors zu messen, denn man hat schlichtweg keinen Grenzwert, anhand dessen man den gewünschten Sicherheitsbereich abstecken kann.


 Die Temperaturgrenzwerte bis zu denen Siliziumstrukturen bestimmter Fertigungsbreite langzeitstabil sind, sind durchaus bekannt - wenn auch nicht für jeden verfügbar. Eine solche Messung würde für den Eingeweihten also durchaus Sinn haben. Für den normalen User aber in der Regel nicht - da hast du recht . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "zu warm" und "zu kalt" kann man nur in Bezug auf die Stabilitäts- oder Throttelinggrenze definieren (die ein bißchen hoch liegen), oder in Bezug auf Tcase max. Um sich auf die zu beziehen bräuchte man aber einen Wert für die vorliegende Tcase.


Die Throttle- und Stabilitätsgrenzen sind eigentlich die einzigen die man als User sicher feststellen kann. Damit hat man zwar weiterhin keine Auskunft über die realen DIE-Temperaturen, aber immerhin kann man die entsprechenden Ausgabewerte als Bezugspunkte für die Bewertung der Temperaturen im normalen Betrieb einigermaßen her nehmen. Wenn man den ungefähren Kennlinienverlauf kennen würde sogar recht genau, sofern man ausschließlich Differenzwerte betrachtet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, aber man kann die Leistung einer Kühlung wenigstens etwas einschätzen. Ob eine CPU-Temperatur von "56°C" für einen bestimmten Kühler und eine bestimmte CPU angemessen oder ein Hinweis auf z.B. Verstopfungen ist, weiß niemand. Ein Unterschied von "20K zwischen idle und last" ist besser zu interpretieren, denn unterschiedliche Kennlinie hin oder her: Die Sensoren bestehen aus den gleichen Materialien und arbeiten nach dem gleichen Prinzip und weichen somit in ähnlichen Temperaturbereichen ähnlich von der Linearität ab. 1K Genauigkeit hat man trotzdem nicht, aber 5K sind deutlich besser, als die ±15K, die die Register in niedrigen Temperaturbereichen ausspucken oder die ±10K der analogen Diode zuzüglich ±bei deren Interpretation durch das Board.


Das ist korrekt! 
Allgemein hat die Angabe von Differenztemperaturen deshalb einfach große Vorteile. 
Leider ist es aber schwer die Leute erst mal davon zu überzeugen, dass die Absoluttemperaturen die ihnen ausgegeben werden keinen Pfifferling wert sind. Leute die direkt die Differenzen angeben gehören meist schon zu den langjährigen Profis. Der normale Feld Wald und Wiesen Overclocker oder Wakü-Bastler wie er zu tausenden herum rennt, hat davon leider meist keinen Schimmer. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wollte ich damit andeuten: Eine neue Charge nutzt einfach Spannungswandler eines anderen Produzenten, die sich leicht in der Dicke unterscheiden, und schon hat man den Salat.
> (bei mir ist das eben noch dadurch verschärft, dass Hersteller das Layout deutlich geändert, aber den Kühler fast komplett und die Abdeckung zu 100% beibehalten hat. Ergebniss: Die Bohrungen liegen zwar an der richtigen Stelle und die Spawas zumindest halb unter dem Wasserkühler - aber es sind weniger und dafür ~1-1,5mm dickere Exemplare, was dann einfach zu viel war. Aber laut Supportanfrage sind "alle Karten im Referenzdesign". klaro )



Hmm - ja, sowas ist echt ärgerlich . 
Das Schlimme daran ist vor allem für unerfahrene Leute, die sich sogar die Mühe machen ihre Kartenlayout anhand von Bildern hinsichtlich der Bauteilanordnungen abzugleichen, dass sie damit immer noch nicht sicher sein können, dass der Kühler perfekt passt. 
Ich hab es deshalb bei der HD4850 ganz sein gelassen sie mit Wasser zu kühlen, und werde erst bei der nächsten Karte wieder umrüsten. Meine hat zum Glück einen recht zahmen Luftkühler und der PC in dem sie steckt läuft sowieso nur äußerst selten, weil ich nicht mehr viel zocke.


----------



## audiocrush (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

hmm wenn ich aber noch einmal einen gesichtspunkt zu kühlung bei temperaturen <= -4°C einwerfen darf:
was führt dann die wärme besser ab:
wasser mit frostschutzmittel oder glycol?
ich mein klar.. bei -40°C wird selbst wasser mit frostschutz gefrieren... vllt sogar pures frostschutzmittel... von dem zeug habe ich nicht im geringsten eine ahnung...
hat dazu jemand auch ein paar infos?^^


----------



## VJoe2max (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Frostschutzmittel ist im Wesentlichen Glykol (i. d. R. mit minimalen Farb- und Korrosionsschutzanteilen - siehe G48) .

Edit:
Prinzipiell hat Glykol eine etwas schlechtere Wärmekapazität als Wasser (nicht drastisch aber dennoch nicht zu vernachlässigen). Je mehr davon im Wasser ist, desto weniger Wärme kann die Kühlflüssigkeit aufnehmen.
Bei so tiefen Temperaturen sollte das jedoch ganz gewiss nicht deine erste Sorge dabei sein. Viel wichtiger ist, dass das Zeug nicht versultzt. 

Bei der Temperaur ist bereits die Viskosität reinen Wassers beträchtlich höher als bei Raumtemperatur - da hat die Pumpe so schon mächtig zu tun. Durch das Glykol wird´s noch zäher aber das ist bei den Temperaturen unvermeidlich. Manche Pumpen mögen so zähe Kühlflüssigkeiten gar nicht - da solltest du dich vorab informieren .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Verlustleistungssteigerung wurde nicht erst in den letzten 3-4 Jahren gestoppt. Der Prescott-P4 kam 2004 auf den Markt und gehört, wie gesagt, bis heute zu den ineffizientesten Consumer-CPUs .



Überboten nur von Thuban, Deneb und vor allem Agena, Gulftown und Smithfield (und einem ganzen Haufen Server-CPUs, bei denen ich nicht so ganz einsehe, warum sie bei einer allgemeinen Wakü-Diskussion keine Rolle spielen sollten)...
_Liste ggf. noch erweiterbar, wenn man E0 statt C1 Presköpfe nimmt, von übertakteten CPUs ganz zu schweigen_



> Was die GPUs betrifft bin ich jedoch ganz deiner Meinung. Dort hat die Verlustleistungssteigerung jetzt zwar nach dem diesbezüglichen Thermi-Debakel auch ein absehbares Ende,



Hat es? Das dachte ich das erste mal bei der Voodoo5, dann beim r300&folgenden, dann bei den großen GeforceFX, dann bei der 6800ultra und dann nochmal beim G80.
Für die Zukunft gilt: Triple-Slot-Platzbedarf ist im Nachrüstbereich Standard, bei Hersteller-Eigendesigns nicht unüblich in PCI-E 3.0 spezifiziert. Mainboards, die ausschließlich für Quad-Karten-Betrieb Sinn machen stoßen auf großes Interesse, die typische Reaktion auf eine neue extreme Dual-GPU Bastelei eines Herstellers lautet "GOIL! DAVON ZWEI (oder vier) IM SLI (oder Crossfire)".



> Auf 2-3K kann man in der Regel auch sehr leicht einfach verzichten, da sie so oder so keinen messbaren Effekt auf OC-Verhalten und Lebensdauer haben, wenn die Rückkühlung nicht gerade am Limit fährt . Letzteres ist bei den wenigsten Wakü-Systemen der Fall.



99% der Weltbevölkerung können irgendwie auch sehr leicht auf Wakü verzichten und die überwältigende Mehrheit der PC-Nutzer nutzt einen Boxed-Kühler.
Nur weil du persönlich kein Bedürfniss nach weiteren Verbesserungen gegenüber aktuellen Oberklassewaküs hast (weder bei Leistung noch Aufwand noch Preis), solltest du das nicht auf alle anderen übertragen.



> Abgesehen davon könnte man bei einer Mehrheit der Wakü-Systeme, die heute so gebaut werden, derartige Differenzen locker über eine bessere Luftführung erreichen. Leider ist die Gehäuseauswahl, mit der das ohne große Bastelarbeit möglich ist, noch äußerst beschränkt. Durch die Nutzung kühler Außenluft und deren direkter Abfuhr nach dem Radiator wieder nach draußen, lassen sich derartige Unterschiede gegenüber der üblichen Deckelmontage von Radiatoren locker erreichen. Da muss man nicht viel in effizientere Kühler etc. investieren .



Man könnte auch einfach Softwarehersteller dazu verdonnern, dass sie einen Monat mehr in Optimierung investieren und könnte den Bedarf an Rechenleistung soweit senken, dass deine Basteleien vernachlässigbar wirken.
Man könnte auch einfach die Entwicklungs- und Fertigungskosten für aufwendige Desktop-Chips und deren Kühlungen in die Senkung der Produktionskosten für mobile-Hardware investieren (allein die Stückzahlensteigerung sollte den Löwenanteil machen) und hätte auch keine Sorgen mehr.
Man kann ne ganze Menge machen und was das sinnvollste ist, ist oft eine sehr subjektive Frage, aber wenn nach den Möglichkeiten in einem bestimmten Gebiet gefragt wird (und damit begann diese Wortschlacht), dann gibt es die entweder oder nicht, vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob es außerhalb dieses Gebiets etwas sinnvolleres zu tun gäbe oder nicht.




> Von mir aus darfst du das gern weiter als Gegenstromprinzip sehen, aber definiert ist dieses deutlich anders .



Ich lass dir deine Definitionshoheit, merke aber an, dass man auf Wiki nichtmal bis zum dritten Satz lesen muss, um die von mir genannten Beispiele zu finden, bei denen eine Flüssigkeit in eine Richtung durch einen Bereich strömt und später in Gegenrichtung wieder zurückkehrt, wobei ein Wärmeaustausch stattfindet.



> Das sind lediglich vage Behauptungen die imho jeder Grundlage entbehren. Aerodynamische Grenzschichten sind in der Regel durchaus makroskopisch und können durch derartige Strömungsstörungen durchaus durchbrochen werden. Es gibt diverse Anwendungsfälle wo man sich das zu nutze macht. Selbst in der Luftfahrt machen Störklappen nicht viel anderes - allerdings mit anderer Intention.



Wie du meinst. Aber ich hoffe, die grundlegend anderen Zielsetzungen in der Luftfahrt und die Lächerlichkeit, diese als Beispiel zu nennen, sind für dich genauso offensichtlich...



> Dass jedoch Störprofile auf den Radiatorlamellen nicht zur Verschlechterung der Leistung sondern zur Verbesserung gegenüber unstrukturierten Lamellenpaketen gleicher Fläche geführt haben, sollte unstrittig sein.



Weswegen man sie auch bei genau 0 Radiatoren findet...



> Der Witz ist eher der Dilettantismus den man diesbezüglich seitens der Hersteller preis gibt, weil man selbst nicht in der Lage ist es besser zu machen.



Ich sehe auf Seiten der Hersteller keinen Bedarf und ich sehe innerhalb der physikalischen Gesetze auch keine Realisierbarkeit einer perfekten Lösung (mag sein, dass nur Dilettanten sich an diese halten...). Also wieso sollte man enormen Aufwand treiben, um etwas in Großserie produzieren, was weder von allen gebraucht wird noch die alle Ansprüche von denen erfüllen kann, die interessiert sind?



> Ob diese Fühler zu P4-Zeiten an sinnvoller Stelle platziert waren oder nicht, wage ich jetzt mal nicht zu beurteilen. Tatsache war aber auch da schon, dass bereits erhebliche Streuungen der Ergebnisse auftraten.



Ich hab nicht selbst gesucht, aber afaik wurden die Sensoren spätestens zu So775 Zeiten im DIE implementiert, nicht auf dem Substrat. Es gab nur keinen Digitalisierung innerhalb der CPU.



> Ein Blick in die Doku reicht um den Maximalwert zu kennen - der verändert sich nicht. Der aktuelle Wert ist imo nicht so rasend interessant - zumal er ja eben nicht vernünftig gemessen werden kann.



Na wenn es für dich interessant ist, die spezifizierten Grenzen für einen Wert zu kennen und einen vollkommen anderen zu messen...
Ich persönlich bevorzuge es, den Wert zu messen, für den ich Grenzen kenne. Alles andere erscheint mir wenig gewinnbringend.



> Wenn man den ungefähren Kennlinienverlauf kennen würde sogar recht genau, sofern man ausschließlich Differenzwerte betrachtet.



Da die Kennlinien nicht linear sind, kann man damit imho wenig anfangen, solange man nur Differenzwerte hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Vorab: 
Meinst du es hat wirklich Sinn diese Wortschlacht bis zum bitteren Ende durchzuführen? Dass wir beide uns hier ständig argumentativ auskontern bringt denke ich niemanden wirklich weiter. Es sollte inzwischen klar sein, zu welchen Themen wir unterschiedlicher Auffassungen sind und ich denke auch, dass wir unsere Standpunkte bereits ausführlich mit Fakten, Erfahrungen und Gedankenspielen untermauert haben. Daraus kann sich jeder seinen Reim machen und daraus schließen was er für richtig hält.
Ebenso ist denke ich klar geworden in welchen Punkten wir uns einig sind (nämlich in den meisten die aus der Diskussion sukzessive heraus gefallen sind).

Die Art mit der du die Diskussion aber in den letzten Postings weiter geführt hast erscheint mir jedoch zunehmend nur noch auf substanzloses Kontern von Argumenten ohne wirkliche Gegenargumente hinaus zu laufen. 
Ich bin, wie du sicherlich weißt, noch in diversen anderen Foren  aktiv - teilweise in gleicher Position wie du hier - in denen ich gerne helfe wo ich kann. Auch hier bin ich dazu gern bereit sofern es meine Zeit erlaubt. 
Ich kann mich hier aber auch  gerne wieder aus dem Reigen der Aktiven zurückziehen, wenn meine Beiträge hier offenbar nicht erwünscht sind.
Dann verwende ich dieses Forum eben wieder lediglich weitere Link- und Informationsquelle, wie ich es jahrelang getan habe, seit das alte PCGH-Forum down ist. 

Mein Bedarf daran mich weiter mit dir auf diesem Niveau, um Belanglosigkeiten oder Dinge bei denen wir mit Sicherheit nicht auf einen Nenner kommen werden, zu zanken ist jedenfalls nicht sehr groß . 
Als Moderator sollte es dennoch nicht zu deinen Aufgaben zählen Usern den Spaß an der aktiven Teilnahme im Forum madig zu machen, indem man ihnen vorwirft lächerliche Argumente zu bringen, um im Gegenzug mit ebensolchen zu kontern .

Ich hoffe, dass das nicht deine Absicht war und wenn doch - lass es mich wissen. Ich wäre dir dennoch weiter zu Dank verpflichtet für deine Hilfe bei der  Wiederbeschaffung meiner alten Wakü-Fotos aus PCGH-Zeiten .

Aber damit das hier aber nicht wie das Hornberger Schießen ausgeht, gehe ich gern nochmal auf deine neuesten Konter ein:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Überboten nur von Thuban, Deneb und vor allem Agena, Gulftown und Smithfield (und einem ganzen Haufen Server-CPUs, bei denen ich nicht so ganz einsehe, warum sie bei einer allgemeinen Wakü-Diskussion keine Rolle spielen sollten)...
> _Liste ggf. noch erweiterbar, wenn man E0 statt C1 Presköpfe nimmt, von übertakteten CPUs ganz zu schweigen_


In der Tat gibt es CPUs mit höherer TDP als den Prescott - welcher sich im Übrigen ebenfalls übertakten ließ und dabei keineswegs kühler geblieben wäre . Wenn du mein Posting aufmerksam gelesen hättest, würdest du auch feststellen, dass ich keinesfalls ausgeschlossen habe, dass es inzwischen noch etwas heißere CPUs gibt (Betonung auf etwas). Agena als Paradebesipiel anzuführen zeugt btw auch nicht gerade vom Willen sachlich argumentieren zu wollen. Die Teile sind nicht umsonst so schnell wieder ausgestorben - unter anderem aus diesem Grund . Bei Deneb erlebte die höchste TDP-Klasse mit einer einzigen CPU als Vertreter ebenfalls nicht lange  das Licht der Öffentlichkeit und darf daher eher als Rarität gehandelt werden. 

Zudem nehme ich an, dass dir bekannt ist, dass die TDP-Klasse keine 1:1-Übersetzung des tatsächlichen Verbrauchs ist und Intel und AMD seit jeher unterschiedliche Definitionen dafür verwenden (und diese auch ab und an ändern). Die realen Verbräuche der Ur-Serie des P4 mit Prescott-Kern erreichen auch heute noch nur sehr wenige neuere Prozessoren - trotz massiver Mehrkernnutzung und aufgrund der größeren Fläche oft geringerer Leistungsdichte. 
Bevor du dich aber genötigt siehst zu recherchieren: Ja es es gibt auch einige neueren CPUs hoher TDP-Klassen die eine sehr ähnliche Leistungsdichte wie die alten Pressköpfe haben . 

An der Intention meiner Aussage ändert das jedoch alles nichts. Effektiv ist der Trend zu stetig wachsender Verlustleistung im CPU-Bereich bereits seit deutlich mehr als drei bis vier Jahren gebrochen und stagniert bei den Spitzenmodellen auf hohem Niveau, während im Mainstream-Bereich im Schnitt sogar Rückgänge zu verzeichnen sind - Zeit war´s dafür imo schon lange



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat es? Das dachte ich das erste mal bei der Voodoo5, dann beim r300&folgenden, dann bei den großen GeforceFX, dann bei der 6800ultra und dann nochmal beim G80.
> Für die Zukunft gilt: Triple-Slot-Platzbedarf ist im Nachrüstbereich Standard, bei Hersteller-Eigendesigns nicht unüblich in PCI-E 3.0 spezifiziert. Mainboards, die ausschließlich für Quad-Karten-Betrieb Sinn machen stoßen auf großes Interesse, die typische Reaktion auf eine neue extreme Dual-GPU Bastelei eines Herstellers lautet "GOIL! DAVON ZWEI (oder vier) IM SLI (oder Crossfire)".


Dein Pessimissmus in allen Ehren, aber auch dir dürfte nicht entgangen sein, dass für eine steigende Anzahl von Usern das Argument "Verlustleistung" im Gegensatz zu Voodoo 5-Zeiten, wo das mehrheitlich nur unter thermischen Aspekten als Problem gesehen wurde, heute durchaus zum immer gewichtigeren Kaufargument wird. Zudem stoßen Chips dieser Integrationsdichte bei derartigen Leistungsdichten wie bei den Thermis nicht nur an technische Grenzen, die sich vllt. ein weiteres mal erweitern ließen, sondern vor allem auch an wirtschaftliche Grenzen. NVidia geht es ja nun nicht gerade besser seit Einführung der Thermis - und nicht umsonst hat AMD die Marktführerschaft bei den dedizierten Grakas nach Zahlen wieder von nVidia übernommen. Diese Gründe werden es im Wesentlichen sein, die das Ende des allzu verschwenderischen Umgangs mit Energie in diesem Sektor bald einläuten werden. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt . 
Zu anderen Zeiten standen derartige Prophezeiungen noch unter etwas anderen Vorzeichen. Aber der GreenIT-Zug ist (zum Glück) inzwischen nicht mehr zu stoppen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 99% der Weltbevölkerung können irgendwie auch sehr leicht auf Wakü verzichten und die überwältigende Mehrheit der PC-Nutzer nutzt einen Boxed-Kühler.
> Nur weil du persönlich kein Bedürfniss nach weiteren Verbesserungen gegenüber aktuellen Oberklassewaküs hast (weder bei Leistung noch Aufwand noch Preis), solltest du das nicht auf alle anderen übertragen.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach Softwarehersteller dazu verdonnern, dass sie einen Monat mehr in Optimierung investieren und könnte den Bedarf an Rechenleistung soweit senken, dass deine Basteleien vernachlässigbar wirken.
> Man könnte auch einfach die Entwicklungs- und Fertigungskosten für aufwendige Desktop-Chips und deren Kühlungen in die Senkung der Produktionskosten für mobile-Hardware investieren (allein die Stückzahlensteigerung sollte den Löwenanteil machen) und hätte auch keine Sorgen mehr.
> Man kann ne ganze Menge machen und was das sinnvollste ist, ist oft eine sehr subjektive Frage, aber wenn nach den Möglichkeiten in einem bestimmten Gebiet gefragt wird (und damit begann diese Wortschlacht), dann gibt es die entweder oder nicht, vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob es außerhalb dieses Gebiets etwas sinnvolleres zu tun gäbe oder nicht.



Totschlagargumente auf durchaus nicht unbegründet dargestellte  Meinungsäußerungen zu formulieren scheint eines deiner Hobbys zu sein . Nimm´s  mir nicht übel, aber darauf gehe ich jetzt nicht ein - ich denke dazu  kann sich jeder seinen Teil selbst denken . Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust  das Thema auf diesem Niveau weiter zu diskutieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich lass dir deine Definitionshoheit, merke aber an, dass man auf Wiki nichtmal bis zum dritten Satz lesen muss, um die von mir genannten Beispiele zu finden, bei denen eine Flüssigkeit in eine Richtung durch einen Bereich strömt und später in Gegenrichtung wieder zurückkehrt, wobei ein Wärmeaustausch stattfindet.



Nobel, dass du mir die Definitionshoheit überlässt, aber vllt. wäre es sinnvoller gewesen die Erklärung bei Wikipedia zum Gegenstromprinzip mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen . Bereits im ersten Satz ist dort ziemlich klar und eindeutig die Rede von *zwei* Stoffströmen. Nicht von einem einzigen der mal in diese und mal in jene Richtung fließt . Der Wärme- oder Stoffaustausch zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen Medien (auch wenn sie sich nur in ihrem Energiegehalt unterscheiden) die gegenläufig strömen und direkten Stoff- oder Wärmetausch an den Grenzflächen der Trenneinrichtung vollführen ist mit dem Gegenstromprinzip gemeint  - niemals der indirekte Wärme- oder Stoffaustausch zwischen ein und demselben Medium, welches in unterschiedliche Richtungen fließt, oder einem Medium was quer dazu strömt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie du meinst. Aber ich hoffe, die grundlegend anderen Zielsetzungen in der Luftfahrt und die Lächerlichkeit, diese als Beispiel zu nennen, sind für dich genauso offensichtlich...


Ich habe ja wohl eindeutig erwähnt das Störklappen in der Luftfahrt eine andere Intention haben als Strömungsstörer auf Radiatorlamellen. 
Des Weiteren diente das Beispiel, wie man leicht an der Postionierung im Argumentationsstrang erkennen kann, dazu die Größenordnung die aerodynamische Grenzschichten haben können zu verdeutlichen . 
Ich sehe darin keineswegs ein lächerliches Beispiel sondern ein direktes Gegenargument zu deinen Behauptungen hinsichtlich der Ausdehnung aerodynamischer Grenzschichten.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weswegen man sie auch bei genau 0 Radiatoren findet...


Willst du dir nicht noch mal überlegen den Satz zu streichen? Ich meine ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass du dir noch nie die Lamellen einigermaßen aktueller Radiatoren, ein wenig genauer angesehen hast. Mit aktuell sind so die letzten fünf Jahre gemeint .   
Zeig mir einen einigermaßen aktuellen Netzradiator ohne Strömungsstörer auf den Lamellen! Das wird verdammt schwierig - wenn ich auch nicht ausschließen möchte dass du noch irgendwo einen auftreibst. Stand der Technik ist das jedenfalls nicht mehr. 
Aber um es vorweg zu nehmen: Ja es gibt auch heute noch einzelne aktuelle Beispiele die mit glatten Lamellen ausgestattet sind. Bei Rohrradiatoren mit relativ dickem Lamellenmaterial ist das nach wie vor noch verbreitet (auch wenn diese Bauart an sich nicht mehr so verbreitet ist). Immerhin werden aber auch da schon die Lamellen meistens gewellt. Wie es beim MoRa 3 aussieht weiß ich nicht. Hab ich leider noch nicht aus der Nähe gesehen. Auf Fotos sieht das glatt aus - wirklich sehen kann man´s aber auch bei Netzradis nur aus der Nähe. 
Ich denke aber beim Mora  macht´s einfach weiterhin die Fläche und die gute Anbindung der Lamellen an die Rohre. Zudem hat man sich diesmal die Lackierung gespart, die nur isolieren würde. Mit den Alu-Lamellen ist das ja auch kein Problem.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf Seiten der Hersteller keinen Bedarf und ich sehe innerhalb der physikalischen Gesetze auch keine Realisierbarkeit einer perfekten Lösung (mag sein, dass nur Dilettanten sich an diese halten...). Also wieso sollte man enormen Aufwand treiben, um etwas in Großserie produzieren, was weder von allen gebraucht wird noch die alle Ansprüche von denen erfüllen kann, die interessiert sind?


Der Bedarf daran die Tcase zu messen ist in der Tat nicht hoch - da stimme ich dir zu. Ich dachte du würdest diese Messgröße so schätzen .  Sie ist aber wie gesagt nicht wirklich interessant, weil man´s ja Betrieb nicht so messen kann. 
Dass die Hersteller aber keine andere Lösung parat haben, liegt wohl nur sekundär daran, dass sich das nur in der Großserie lohnen würde oder daran, dass es nicht gebraucht wird, sondern daran, dass es technisch kaum eine andere Möglichkeit gibt das einigermaßen reproduzierbar zu gestalten . Da geht es Intel oder AMD eben nicht anders als dem kleinen User, der lieber nicht nur Mondwerte ablesen will.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht selbst gesucht, aber afaik wurden die Sensoren spätestens zu So775 Zeiten im DIE implementiert, nicht auf dem Substrat. Es gab nur keinen Digitalisierung innerhalb der CPU.


Was du meinst sind ziemlich sicher die normalen onDIE-Sensoren. Das würde mit dem Zeitpunkt den du nennst zusammen passen. Wobei das auch schon schon viele Athlon XPs hatten - evtl. sogar schon P3.  
Von diesen Sensoren stammen jedenfalls die Werte für jeden einzelnen Kern (früher freilich nur für einen) die einem Tools wie Coretemp ausgeben. Es geht aber nun bereits seit mehreren Iterationen dieser Diskussion an dieser Stelle, um den Wert der als CPU-Temp, Case-Temp oder wie auch immer benannt, einen einzelnen Temperaturwert für eine gesamte Mehrkern-CPU ausgibt, wie früher bei den Single-Cores. Dieser kann eigentlich nicht, wie früher, von einem einzelnen analogen Sensor stammen, denn er reagiert auch bei Teilbelastungen tendenziell richtig. Daher wird angenommen, dass der Wert eine Interpolation ist, die aus den Einzelwerten der Core-Sensoren inkl. eines CPU-spezifischen Offsets gewonnen wird. Den Offset könnte beim BurnIn beim Hersteller am Package codiert werden. Nur so lässt sich das Verhalten dieses Werts jedenfalls vernünftig erklären. Das scheint im Übrigen auch der Wert zu sein der im BIOS in aller Regel als CPU-Temp ausgegeben wird, sofern nicht kernweise angezeigt wird.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na wenn es für dich interessant ist, die spezifizierten Grenzen für einen Wert zu kennen und einen vollkommen anderen zu messen...
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge es, den Wert zu messen, für den ich Grenzen kenne. Alles andere erscheint mir wenig gewinnbringend.


Habe ich behauptet, dass ich irgendedwas mit der max. Tcase abgleichen will  - ich glaube nicht . 
Die Tcase ist einfach nicht wirklich interessant, da man ihren aktuellen Wert ja wie gesagt nicht messen kann. 

Dass ich irgendwas damit vergleichen wollte habe ich mit keinem Wort erwähnt. 
Ein vernünftiger Abgleich wäre aber - sofern man eine von dir postulierte korrekte Absoluttemperatur zur Verfügung hätte - sinnvoll, wenn er mit der theoretischen Grenze der Strukturintegrität einer Siliziumstruktur bestimmter Fertigungsbreite durchgeführt wird. Das ist aber für den Normaluser nicht möglich, da man im Regelfall keinen Zugang zu diesen Daten hat . 

Als User hat man effektiv nur die Möglichkeit über die Throttle- und Abschalt-Grenzen Relativwerte zur normalen Arbeitstemperatur zu gewinnen. Über die Absoluttemperatur kann man so dennoch keine Aussage machen. Nichts anders habe ich aber bereits geschrieben .



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da die Kennlinien nicht linear sind, kann man damit imho wenig anfangen, solange man nur Differenzwerte hat.


Da erlaube ich mir mal einen Selfquote aus dem vorangegangene Beitrag zum erneuten genauen nachlesen: 


			
				VJoe2max schrieb:
			
		

> Die Throttle- und Stabilitätsgrenzen sind eigentlich die einzigen die man als User sicher feststellen kann. Damit hat man zwar weiterhin keine Auskunft über die realen DIE-Temperaturen, aber immerhin kann man die entsprechenden Ausgabewerte als Bezugspunkte für die Bewertung der Temperaturen im normalen Betrieb einigermaßen her nehmen. *Wenn *man den ungefähren Kennlinienverlauf kennen* würde* sogar recht genau, *sofern *man ausschließlich Differenzwerte betrachtet.


----------



## audiocrush (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Klar Bringt es was!
Neue erkenntnisse für mich und andere nicht so ganz erfahrene :]
Ich finds toll... (okay das war jetzt egoistisch )

hmmh glycol können beide meine pumpen angeblich problemlos pumpen... aber wenn es nun zäher wird sollte ich wohl beide pumpen in reihe schalten xD was ich aber wahrscheinlich nie tun werden muss weil ich wohl nie einen chiller oder sonstigen kühlkompressor besitzen werde :/


----------



## empty (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Es bringt genau nichts, da sie sich auf einem Punkt drehen ...okey mehrere aber naja seit 5 Posts nun schon .... Ich fände es schade das diese Qualität und das Wissen das Vjoe einbringen kann verloren geht weil man nicht merkt wann Schluss ist. Soll kein Angriff an ryuven sein einfach eine Feststellung. Ich kann Diskussionen auch schlecht auf sich Ruhen lassen bis alle einen Konsens gefunden haben. Bin dann aber froh wenn es jemanden gibt der sagt: Nun gut lass es sein sonst wirst du dem nie wieder friedlich in die Augen schauen können.


----------



## audiocrush (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

von der seite aus hab ich das noch garnicht betrachtet...

es kam aber auch keinesfalls rivalistisch rüber... 
@ empty
dein letzter satz suggeriert ja in gewisser weise das sich die beiden rivalistisch gegenübertreten und ihre standpunkte verteidigen würden.. aber prinzipiell sehe ich das etwas anders :]
mir kommt es eher so vor als würden sich 2 gute freunde die sich seit jahren kennen mal wieder auf ein bierchen treffen und über diverse dinge des modernen computers philosophieren, diskutieren und sinnieren :]
wenn es solche mensche nicht gäbe, gäbe es auch keine menschen die foren wie diese im auftrag großer unternehmen durchkämmen und ideen klauen  
die semi passive verdunstungskühlung zum beispiel... ich hab mir das alles ganz genau ausgemalt (vllt nicht im detail genau so wie es heute gefertigt wird und als vapor-x bekannt ist) sondern einfach so im unterricht aufn block gekritzelt wenn mir langweilig war... eines morgens wache ich auf und lese in der zeitung (jap eine poplige regionale zeitung.. fuldaer zeitung um genau zu sein) revolutionäres kühlsystem für graphikkarten blablabla (voll übertrieben und so) vapor-x von sapphire blabla -.- ich war so stinksauer  aber gut.. man ist ja noch ein kind nä xD wenn man sich was vor den anderen die es dann später auch verkaufen ausdenkt glaubt es einem eh kein schwein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Es war ganz sich nicht rivalistisch gemeint und ich stimme durchaus zu, dass die Diskussion für den Rest des Forums nicht mehr alzu interessant zu sein scheint.

Zu Vapor-X&Co: Vaporchambers sind eine Idee, die nicht wesentlich älter ist, als die Heatpipe als solche. Das neue an Vapor-X war eher die Vermarktung... (aber mit Wakü hat das wenig zu tun)


----------



## audiocrush (31. August 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu Vapor-X&Co: Vaporchambers sind eine Idee, die nicht wesentlich älter ist, als die Heatpipe als solche. Das neue an Vapor-X war eher die Vermarktung... (aber mit Wakü hat das wenig zu tun)


(ich mein ja nur )


----------



## sentinel1 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum* VJoe2max* keine Zeit mehr für sein Projo hat


----------



## Ossiracer (3. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Um nochmal auf das Thema Wasserbett + WaKü zurückzukommen (drecks OT o.o)...
Madz und KingPiranhas kennens schon... haben sogar was dazu gepostet:
Wasserkühlung mit Wasserbett verbinden - ForumBase

Und hier der Link der Ausführung:
Erfahrungsbericht Wasserkühlung mit Wasserbett verbinden - ForumBase


----------



## audiocrush (4. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

hoho^^
ich bin beeindruckt.. wirklich :]
hätte nicht gedacht das die schläuche das aushalten.. aber offenbar klappt das ja ganz prima :]
vorallem finde ich das konzept an sich sehr geil^^
frag mich nur wie sich das anfühlt mir 2 kupferrohren im kreuz zu schlafen ._.


----------



## Ossiracer (9. September 2010)

*AW: Tipps für einen "einsteiger"*

Der Deckel is am Fußende... die Rohre sin ziemlich auf halber Höhe der Matratze... also ca 10cm unterhalb der Oberfläche (o.o)
Liegt sich recht bequem


----------

